# Carty's  Collective



## Carty (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello there.... you've caught me at a good time..  Plants are about 21 days into flower, flipped on the 4th of July... ez to remember.

Strains:  Lemon Betty,  Humboldts Legend OG,  Tinman,  GMOP..
Lights:   Spider Farmer SF1000 panel light,  2ft T5.. 2 bulb 3000k
Tent:   Gorilla 24 x 30 x 60
Medium:  Roots Organics
Foods:  Roots Organics mostly.

   I am still experimenting as I learn just what to do to the plants to achieve a few goals..  like an even canopy when running multiple strains... so on this run I Topped one

while leaving the sister plant of the 2 alone to see who does better in the end..  another strain I FIM cut one while leaving the other alone.  This will give me basic info I

need to keep improving..

   I vegged these 3wks instead of 2 and plants are a lot bigger and look to yield just right..  if I can average 2oz per plant I'd be a happy camper.

First up are the GMOP..  GMO Cookies  x  Purple Punch.  The 2nd one is the one I chose to clone at the last second..


----------



## Carty (Jul 26, 2020)

I wasn't sure how many photos I could put up on one post so here are the others...

My pride & Joy is currently this  Lemon Betty plant.   Her leaf's are saying she's about 60% Sativa,  just what I was
looking for..  If I harvest her at full on milky trichs with just a few ambering I should really get a a nice up daytime
high..


----------



## Carty (Jul 26, 2020)

Tinman is another one that is starting to surprise me as it matures.. really frosting up nice too...  and for the life of
me I cannot recall who sent me these..

Black Lime Reserve  (oil can pheno)  x  Headband    the oil can pheno is why and how I came up with Tinman.. lol.


----------



## Carty (Jul 26, 2020)

And finally the 2 Humboldt Legacy OG...  what beautiful plants that have suddenly caught my eye.. so glad I cloned
this one  too...  and very easy to clone.  No humidity dome needed, never wilted and rooted up in a week..


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 26, 2020)

Carty - you seem to have a real knack for getting plants in and out of your tent, the all look great.
My GMOP main pull is still curing a bit so I’ll hold off on a smoke report until she is at her best, but the early sample nugs and now the dried but not cured nugs are getting smoked by my peeps and the feedback is very positive - definitely not a slacker in the potency department, but also a really nice balanced high, no anxiety and no underscores early bedtime after toking. Sat around a backyard fire last night and everyone was in a fantastic mood and chatting away. Serious disappointed the clone of her I took didn’t make it, but I’ve got a couple more beans left if I want to take another swing later


----------



## Carty (Jul 28, 2020)

Hey Buddy....  yours looked amazing just before her chop.  I showed the wife and said, this is what 2 of ours will look
like soon.. hehe.  both are good growers too, but I only cloned the larger of the 2 with the nice branching..  does well  topped too.
Yeah, moving the plants around, I have a trick..  my walker for my hips has a sit down spot, I use  that to move the plants around and out to the kitchen.  hehe.   Ladybug sits on the floor,  I hand them to her to return to tent as I cannot bend like that no mo.. 

I've got this clone a rocking all rooted up... so things go south for ya, can get ya some cuts when it cools down some.

enjoy dat harvest and looking forward to your report..  I'd do one for ya, but you know what that means... hahaha


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 28, 2020)

About a week in the jars now for the GMOP- I haven’t smoked much of it yet but it looks and smells great and those who have smoked it seem to like it. General feedback is it has a solid kick to it and a nice balanced high, no anxiety and no sleepiness either. I’ll get pics and a smoke report up in about a week


----------



## Carty (Jul 28, 2020)

She's a good strain to keep around.   The fact she can be rooted up as a clone without a humidity dome says I most likely got ahold of a good S1 stock seed..  took 2 cuts, actually was just removing lower trim, decided to try to clone her just for  fun..  she's amazing.  never wilted one bit but I did have to trim her bottom leaf to reduce transpiration..  all rooted up and growing strong now too...

and the big girl I took them from... hehe


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2020)

good to see you at it carty. they look good bro.


----------



## Carty (Aug 4, 2020)

giggy said:


> good to see you at it carty. they look good bro.



Hey Bro...  thanks so  much.. and you have no idea how pretty they are looking as my photography atm isn't the
greatest.  I think they are so lovely I might have to get out the tripod and real camera and take some nice shots
for a change.   Today, the 4th, they are 31 days as I flipped them 4th of July.. ez to recall.. lol.

I've gone to watering every other day and each pot is taking about 4cups of liquid..  the Legends OG is the only
one showing a bit of temperment towards nutrients..  bit of leaf tip burn from the PK additive most likely..

Lemon Betty, although a little longer to root cuts is our choice to keep in house... although other moms are available when I need them..  so far we have the following here between myself and my bro J..
Ogers Ghost Cut
Humbolt Seeds Legend OG
Purple Princess
GMOP
White Widow

Things are looking up, as I go thru seeds we'll eliminate any that are out performed.. 

Today was a hydro store run.. soil and more oxy pots..  so I finally split apart the 2 Lemon Betty clones and was a
good thing.. one was side rooted and was struggling.. soon as we up potted her she perked up in an hour..
The Mom went into a 2gal pot, slightly larger and then most the other 1.5gal pots..  perfect to keep a small mother plant in..


----------



## Carty (Aug 5, 2020)

Time for a big update... all I can say, Spider Farmer lights freaken ROCK... I am so impressed with this low wattage light.. might even be time to pull it out and turn it up a bit to full power..  

Let's do this one strain at a time... up 1st,  the one I nicknamed Tinman because I didn't want to have to write each time:  Black Lime Reserve x Headband and I still have yet to figure out who sent me these seeds .. they are really 
beginning to look amazing..


----------



## Carty (Aug 5, 2020)

*GMOP  A & B



















*


----------



## Carty (Aug 5, 2020)

*Humboldts Legend OG from their Legacy collection*


----------



## Carty (Aug 5, 2020)

I was waiting for some cuts and fem'd seeds,  but not heard from him since last week so  gonna have to go ahead and pull the trigger on the next grow where I'm thinking of doing just 5 to give them a little more room to fill out..


Lemon Betty clone
Hindu Kush, single seed found in a QP, looks fem'd to me.. and should be. 
Dragons Blood by Dawn Patrol
Red Cheese  (2)

Love starting seeds on a full moon,  have the best luck when I do.... so tonight they go into water to soak for 12hrs.

till next time


----------



## Carty (Aug 6, 2020)

Turns out he plain forgot.. lol.  but, I can't hold that against anyone who has a busy life like he does, just grateful it's
still gonna happen here soon, so the list has changed completely...

*Seeds*
2....Apple Sherbert by Cannarado Seeds  (Apple Juice x Sunset Sherbert) Feminized
1....Silver Chem S1 by Lucky Dog Seeds   (Silverback OG x Reversed Chem 91) Feminized

*Clones*
Slice Cream Cake by Thunderfudge Genetics
Lemon Betty

Off to J's Pad to get blown up... clones of.
Babu
Fire & Ice


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Aug 6, 2020)

I like what your doing over here,I'll be keeping an eye  on y'all.stop by and check me out at my threads.peace and happy growing to you


----------



## boo (Aug 6, 2020)

what nutes are you using now carty...


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 6, 2020)

Looking like somebody has a green thumb or two. Great looking plants Carty.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Good job Carty,,awesome 
Like the Black Lime,,,,hey BLM
Black Lime Matters


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 6, 2020)

That Lemon Betty is seriously good looking smoke- clone or beans? 

Had some of my GMOP last night after a fair amount of wine and some other smoke - it cut through all of it, big smiles here. I ran her long and glad I did.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Gotta get me one of those Spider Lights.
Got a link?


----------



## Carty (Aug 8, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> I like what your doing over here,I'll be keeping an eye  on y'all.stop by and check me out at my threads.peace and happy growing to you


*I sure will, especially if your a KY brother.. have fam up that way..*


boo said:


> what nutes are you using now carty...


*Same as always brother Boo..  Roots Organics, PK 13/14 and Big Bud Coco version.. pretty much it,  I use the PK at week 6 of flowering for a week.  The Legend OG was the only strain that didn't care for it and tips burnt a wee bit, so flushed them lightly today.. well, tonight.. lol.  *


AladinSane said:


> Looking like somebody has a green thumb or two. Great looking plants Carty.


*Nice to meet ya Aladin.. and thanks.  been a journey switching from HPS but don't miss the heat issues
one bit.  took me a few lights to get the one I loved, but hey, friends got the old ones so not going to waste..*


Bubbletrouble said:


> Good job Carty,,awesome
> Like the Black Lime,,,,hey BLM
> Black Lime Matters


*You had my wife "Ladybug" laughing so hard when I read this to her.. because she says, "All lives matter" ..  thanks for stopping in, hope to make it around to all your threads too....*


Oldbay said:


> That Lemon Betty is seriously good looking smoke- clone or beans?
> Had some of my GMOP last night after a fair amount of wine and some other smoke - it cut through all of it, big smiles here. I ran her long and glad I did.


*Lemon Betty and all of this run is from Feminized seeds  gifted by good friends Burnie and CBGB.. I have some  good buddies who keep helping me out and more on the way... 11 seeds of 4 strains that sound so interesting can't wait to get to them... although this run next may be cuts.. we'll see.
My GMOP are still stretching a wee bit, one has a main cola filling in the entire branch, a real beaute..
thanks for the heads up, have 2 cuts of her for moms at my bro's house...*


Bubbletrouble said:


> Gotta get me one of those Spider Lights.
> Got a link?


*Sure, that's really ez.   Amazn bro.  prices seem to have gone up on them a bit.. so be sure to compare them t the HGL lights made with the same Samsung diodes, boards & ballasts....  you won't regret it.. luck*


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks Carty. Im going to look into those lights.
Oh and glad i could make your Wife laugh. You should here my Wife on that subject,,but ill leave that one alone. Thats for a different forum.


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

great looking porn bro.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Aug 10, 2020)

Carty said:


> *I sure will, especially if your a KY brother.. have fam up that way..*
> 
> *Same as always brother Boo..  Roots Organics, PK 13/14 and Big Bud Coco version.. pretty much it,  I use the PK at week 6 of flowering for a week.  The Legend OG was the only strain that didn't care for it and tips burnt a wee bit, so flushed them lightly today.. well, tonight.. lol.  *
> 
> ...


I bleed blue thru and thru.ky for life my man


----------



## Carty (Aug 11, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Thanks Carty. Im going to look into those lights.
> Oh and glad i could make your Wife laugh. You should here my Wife on that subject,,but ill leave that one alone. Thats for a different forum.



No doubt, it changed my grow overnight... and great coverage, my tent is 24" x 30" x 7ft..  by itself the SF1000 does
a great job.. follow the directions....  when they say 30" above baby plants they mean it... lol.  HLG makes almost the
very same product, so compare prices ok... best of luck..  
It's great to be married to one who is a wee bit crazy, funny and willing to put up with me.... hahaha.



giggy said:


> great looking porn bro.



Why thanks my friend...  the Lemon Betty is so pretty you want to take photos of her everytime ya pull her out to water or feed.. 

I just fed them using:  Big Bud for Coco Growers:  0-4-0 ,  CSN17 Bloom 2-2-3 ,  Roots organics synthetic soul

Big Swell @ 2-5-3... 










The  little  mother plant of Lemon Betty in training... been topped recently in  an effort to bush her out..
the little clone is recovering fine...
The 1st photo below is of Legend Og


----------



## Carty (Aug 11, 2020)

And this GMOP is still reaching for that light... hehe.  she is just now beginning to fatten up along with the others


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 11, 2020)

Good looking buds great work


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice bud porn.


----------



## Carty (Aug 20, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Nice bud porn.



And on that note,  here are some more shots taken few days ago....


----------



## boo (Aug 20, 2020)

they look great carty, call me when they're dry, I need some smoke after burning my last dozen plants at 6 weeks...think I have the problems solved...


----------



## Carty (Aug 26, 2020)

You finally dump that 55gals of bad water and start over using your reverse osmosis setup?  Probably the only way you were gonna change it..  I know you were talking about changing foods too.. 
These are coming along pretty good...  gotta figure a method to increase my yields.. looking at 3gal felt pots that are square and have a slot on the outside of each corner for a bamboo stake.. the larger pots plus the staking would make
for bigger plants.. 

These are looking good for 1st week of Sept, the 2nd makes for the 60 day mark and only one plant looks like it may need more time..


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Nice porn my friend.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

Carty said:


> Sure, that's really ez. Amazn bro. prices seem to have gone up on them a bit.. so be sure to compare them t the HGL lights made with the same Samsung diodes, boards & ballasts.... you won't regret it.


Or you could build your own lights, like we did.   We are amazed at their performance and we saved some cash in the process. 

Hlg Lighting and others sell the parts.   I could help you a bit if that's the route you choose. 

We made these COBs and also a little strip light for clones and seedlings in our nursery area.


----------



## Carty (Aug 27, 2020)

Sweet bro... I used to do a lot of projects back when I was still healthy enough to do so..  nowadays I have to go with
plug n play..  I've heard good things though about mixing LED's with COBB lights for good results.. the only problem I'm seeing with my lower wattage light is penetration.. but with some LST work the canopy can be productive..


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 28, 2020)

Looking good Amigo and I hope you have a good harvest


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2020)

Great pics carty.  You do great work.


----------



## Carty (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks for popping in guys...  these are responding pretty good to a flushing showing they probably could of used larger pots and used up all the nutrients in the little bit of soil they had..  a big reason I'm considering going back to
felt pots, square, with a sleeve outside at each corner for a stake to slide into.. oh yeah.. talk about increasing yields..

These are in 1.5 gal oxy pots which are perfect for vegging in.. getting things dialed in slowly...


----------



## giggy (Sep 1, 2020)

looking good bro.


----------



## Carty (Sep 5, 2020)

Thanks guys... sorry for the washed out photos.. kind of rushed them and the flash  plus the white tub/shower area 
did not agree with one another.  
Lemon Betty came down at day #60,  Tinman and Legend OG Day #55...

The 2 GMOP are still going.. the tall one will finish first in about a week, the shorter one has some serious stacking and maturing to do as of yet.. lots of hairs still and just no  size to her buds really.. gonna be a late omg plant I hope....

I gave them 2 days of UV light by flushing them and leaving them in the bathroom getting that weird light that comes thru the weird little bathroom window... lol.   now in the smaller tent on 2 days of darkness then back to 13/11 to finish under a T5 LED light for more UV.....

Taking the last 2 at full on amber trichomes...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

Looking good bro.


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2020)

as always bro they are looking good. mine started the fade early but the 23rd should be 60 days. may not have to trim much by the time it's ready to chop. question how is the celestone strain?


----------



## Carty (Sep 10, 2020)

Hey All...  sorry not been around much..  Pain since 95, depression tends to grab me from time to time and I
simply withdraw..  apologies, but I'll always return once my pitty party is over..  waaaahhhh.. ok, it's over.

Things have been advancing quite a bit here..  Lemon Betty has finished up, as has the Legend OG and Tinman..
The Legend OG is just wonderful but needed to be pushed another week..  the 2 GMOP plants are still in flower
and are at day #67 in these shots taken 2 days ago..


----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2020)

looking great bro. keep up the good work.


----------



## Carty (Sep 10, 2020)

The GMOP was my first Cookies grow and I must say she is a frosty one.  and can see me jumping on the band wagon.  very happy to say the large one has been preserved as a mother already and her buds are loading up and dreads are forming at the tips while the smaller one is more christmas bulb shaped with some serious stacking going down...  
I'd say they have another week to go yet but are stinking big time...

What's up next you ask... okay, so who cares if you didn't gonna tell ya anyway... muwhahaha


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2020)

Looks great my friend.


----------



## Carty (Sep 10, 2020)

My next run of fun had been redecided a few times until I settled on the following.. 

One Lemon Betty clone..  (In 3gal pot)
Two Oger (Ghost cut) clones.  (1 in 3gal pot, 1 in 1 1/2gal pot)
Two Feminized California King  (Double Potted) so now in a 3gal pot
Two Feminized Apple Sherbert (Double Potted) going into a  3gal pot.
One Feminized Black Kush Reserve by Carty  (Black Lime Reserve/Headband x Humboldts Legend OG)..


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2020)

Nice


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 10, 2020)

Looking good carty,  looks like a lot of stretch between nodes, as boo asked what are you feeding them?


----------



## Carty (Sep 12, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice



Why thank you sir... I try.  this soil is what makes it so easy... Roots Organics..



DragNFly said:


> Looking good carty,  looks like a lot of stretch between nodes, as boo asked what are you feeding them?



Thanks man... yeah, some strains stretch more then others.. after this last run I found out the pots I was using was great for vegging the plants, but to flower them out and increase yields, a larger pot is needed for sure after inspecting root balls..

Feeding:  Roots Organics mostly.  I try to stay as organic as possible, flavor is unreal.. But, I do get a lot of  questions about how I get these results..  again, mostly Roots Organics which I found buying a 400w grow kit complete with light, foods, soil etc....  

I started with their basic line and have upgraded slowly to their Synthetic Soul line on a few...

*All these are Roots Organics line*
Synthetic Grow
Synthetic Bloom
Surge
Extreme Serene
Amino Acids
Trinity
HP2
Ancient Amber
Budswell
*
other additives used:*
Cal n Mag by Earth Juice
PK 13/14 by Canna
Big Bud Coco
Roots Excellerator
Roots66
Supa Stiky
Biosis

But it's their soil that really rocks... I break it up by hand as it comes with  big clumps of guano..  it's also mixed pretty well with Coco for proper drainage and watering...


----------



## yarddog (Sep 14, 2020)

carty got it going ON!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

Mighty Fine herb plants Good Job Mate
Let me know when we are sparking a few up.
Love to hear smoke reports


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Good to see you Brother Yarddog.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Sep 17, 2020)

Looking great over this way!!!,
I must say them are some beautiful girls.Great job and happy growing to you.Stop in and check out my latest grow journal update,any and all questions are welcome.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 17, 2020)

Carty, lookin' good sir.


----------



## Carty (Sep 19, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Mighty Fine herb plants Good Job Mate
> Let me know when we are sparking a few up.
> Love to hear smoke reports



Will do Rooster..  a little hint,  the winner is GMOP barely over Lemon Betty, but LB was plucked a week earlier too so..
Thanks for the compliments, I hope going back to felt pots returns my larger buds  to me...



Kyfarmerb said:


> Looking great over this way!!!,
> I must say them are some beautiful girls.Great job and happy growing to you.Stop in and check out my latest grow journal update,any and all questions are welcome.



Yo KYF what's up  my friend... thanks so much, wait till you see this 9 day  update.. hehe.  and I'll be by your thread agin bro, gotta see what your up  to, just been in a lot of pain lately and not been doing much..



yooper420 said:


> Carty, lookin' good sir.



Hi Yooper... nice to see ya stop in.  I'll have to get more serious about keeping my thread updated as I really appreciate all the interest..  It's actually a lot of work down sizing photos n schtuff...  thanks to all for stopping
in and nice to see you again Yooper...

And a Heeeeeer we go...

Note:  Due to health reasons I've switched to a soil I've found just down the road at a feed store... some of these were up potted into Foxfarms "Strawberry Fields".  and man is this stuff black.   called Hippy Soil..  hehe.
otherwise it's a 45min drive one way to get Roots Organics...grrrr..  we'll see how it works as I can do a side by side comparison between the 2 eh?

Photo is a bit washed out near the window, should of turned flash off... this is the smaller clone of the* Ogers
Ghost cut  *rooted up in my chicken containers..  she'll go over to my buddies as I just don't have room for her now I've got back to larger 3gal felt pots..





*Ogers Ghost cut, * clone..  You can see why she got the new larger pot huh?  hehe  she is in Roots Organics
with a dressing of the new Foxfarm top few inches now..





*California King.*. was double potted but I yanked one that just looked like crap so why waste the extra
space..  will have to watch her close as she was found in a nug..




*Lemon Betty S1 *clone... one of my favorites now, hoping to increase her yield and will be running her to around 70 days this time instead of 60.  sometimes when your out of smoke you cut a wee bit early... lol




Using garden velcro comes ina big roll just cut to size... works great to train the plants.... in the photo above you can see where I've use it to support the bamboo stakes, otherwise they'd fall and get stuck in my drain
setup of a floor...  doh.




And here we have *Apple Sherbert S1,*  double potted.. if the smaller one doesn't perk up she may get culled, for now though I'd hate to waste the plant.. besides pulling them apart like this may work great..


----------



## Carty (Sep 19, 2020)

I had a little issue with the Oger clones,  I put them under the light to soon and had the light to low on all of them forgetting to raise it up to 30" for young plants.. it kind of washed them out..  then thinking it was a need for food I wrongly fed them to early.. after a light flushing and raising the light they've started to rebound during this past week..

So if you see any discoloration,  it's dat...  only one didn't stress out was the Lemon Betty... her clones are amazing with more bud sites..  running clones just may be my way to go for a while..  so I just gave my partner locally some
LBL Lemon Tree pheno I made a few years back, she grew spears 4ft long almost under my 400w hps light..   and
Snow Leopard S1 breeder seeds.. oh, and one caled,  The HOG.  he's loving the pheno hunting and is learning how to grow from more then just clones.. had no idea how to even sex a plant..  he's taken advice great and says yields are increasing and slow drying kicks butt... nice to have someone who listens and then sees the changes...

In my other tent:  
2 -  Tinman x Legend OG
2 -  Lemon Betty x Legend OG

I picked out the biggest seeds recently made by accident just to experiment with them in the smaller tent..


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2020)

Keep up the good work Carty


----------



## giggy (Sep 19, 2020)

looking great carty glad you got back in the groove.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2020)

Great job brother.


----------



## Carty (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks so much you guys... sure appreciate the positive comments..  the smoke from all of these is most excellent,  just not pulling enough.  I always inspect my root balls after the cut and found on these they just needed more room to perform better.  This Lemon Betty clone has been topped once and is really gonna produce more pulling her branches apart doing some LST with these new pots..  not to mention double the room..   Really debating on stopping with the seed popping for a bit and just run cuts..  now that I have a handful of strains avail to me sharing with J...  

Hoping to see some babies popping up soon in the small tent..   I tossed out ALL the remaining seeds found in current bud stock.  The Legend OG I grew from 2 fem'd seeds,  one was hermie and also turned hermie on J so we're aborting her completely.. but,  I want to try to save this dang Tinman so taking a chance on 2 of her x Legend OG...

but this small tent can really produce better also not having to worry about sexing plants and running clones as well..
Maybe pull one of them to fit this other Oger clone in there to flower out..

oh the fun...


----------



## Carty (Sep 20, 2020)

Smoke Report #1

Strain:  Lemon Betty
Type:  Feminized Seed
Grown:  Organically
Smoked:  Glass bong gifted by Budmiser
Taken:  60 days flowering time

     What a beautiful plant and just no issues with her compared to other strains growing right next to her..  she needs a large pot to perform her best, so nothing under 3gal.   She puts off a very nice fruity earthy skunky scent towards the end as she tries to draw attention of any local males.. hehe.  slut puppy.  

     Easy to trim, I just knocked off her large leaf and left the frosty ones on..

Hit #1:   She hits you right off with a nice face rush as you hold the hit in for a bit...  I say a bit because she does begin to expand nicely pushing your lungs to their limit and finally, exhale and cough..  to m uch because she's not really been cured at all.... 
Hit #2:   Face rush comes on almost immediate before even beginning to hold it in.. expands faster and truly hard to hold in as long but worth it with the nice body rush you get on exhale.. very nice but not over powering where I flop around on the bed... hehe.
Hit #3:   What happened.  cough.   very relaxed now and more pulling on the eyelids then I expected or even wanted.. was hoping this to be my uplifting girl but not in this pheno.. even took her a bit early at milky trichs in hopes of, but her Indica side over powered the Sativa dominance in this strain..  for sure not a Lemon Skunk pheno with elongated leaf structure...

Flavor.... decent but nothing like my Lemon Tree pheno of  LBL..
High...  couch lock if you do not get up.. lol.

Overall she's a good gal, going to push her a bit longer to like 70 days this time she how wicked she is.. pretty sure it would make her a 2 hit girl..


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 20, 2020)

Mr. Carty, I salute your talents. Ya gotta have 2 green thumbs, great growing.


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2020)

looks sweet carty


----------



## Carty (Sep 22, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> Mr. Carty, I salute your talents. Ya gotta have 2 green thumbs, great growing.



Thanks Yoop...  it's nice to finally get to start going thru some of these beans..  but I am supposed to have a bunch of Bubblegum crosses coming form Colorado and just cannot wait to run them.  so far nothing yields quite like my LBL
Lemon Tree pheno, getting low on them seeds to as peeps keep asking for them..  lol.

My local bro J is actually listening to my advice and so far his smoke has improved greatly,  now time to work on the production side of things.

Ladybug and I were talking today and came to a conclusion,  we smoke to much weed.. LMAO.  so, is growing more the answer, usually.   And to assure a better hassle free type of growing so we know what we are getting, it's time to begin growing some clones in tent #2.  I can fit 4 in there nicely in the oxy pots..  

The square pots I just bought are working out great so far.. the bamboo sleeves  make low stress training a breeze and pulling branches apart so this little panel light can penetrate..  just a few DAYS in I can see a diff..  more photos soon


----------



## Carty (Sep 24, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Keep up the good work Carty



Hi there Big...   I'll sure try.  funny,  part of me misses growing the Autos..  Harvesting every 65 days was nice.  we've

even talked about running them in the smaller tent just for that reason...

I'm slowly getting this tent stuff dialed in.. learned last grow the 1.5 and 2gal oxy pots just were not large enough to yield more then a half zip per plant.  Nice buds of what was there but just not enough of it... 

So I've gone back to 3 gal felt pots for that very reason and doing some LST work to improve yields too...

After some heat damage from having lights to low, the chevroning is going away and all new growth is healthy..


----------



## yarddog (Sep 24, 2020)

nice looking plants cartman.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Carty they look very healthy. Great job brother.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Carty said:


> I
> simply withdraw.. apologies, but I'll always return once my pitty party is over.



I do the same thing but recently have found that coming here, playing around with everyone here, helps me when I'm hurting.

You do magnificent work, fellow cultivator!  Why do you do the 2 days in dark before another light round?  Do you create more trichomes then hit them with the uv?

New ladies looking great!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Hang in there Brother Carty.


----------



## Carty (Oct 4, 2020)

yarddog said:


> nice looking plants cartman.



Yarddog has been around me enough to understand I take breaks when I need to but always bounce back.. just having a bad round of sciatic/hip pain lately,  up all night sleepy all day.. argh.. lol.  thanks as always brother YD for your positive comments...



Cannagrammy said:


> I do the same thing but recently have found that coming here, playing around with everyone here, helps me when I'm hurting.
> 
> You do magnificent work, fellow cultivator!  Why do you do the 2 days in dark before another light round?  Do you create more trichomes then hit them with the uv?
> 
> New ladies looking great!



Your so very right...  nothing gets accomplished climbing into a dark hole.. sleep patterns been screwing me the most lately.. trying to shut things off now after midnight trying to force myself to at least rest properly... maybe try to start reading again, really helped get my mind off stuff, but coming here can't hurt and I love helping all the up and coming growers...



WeedHopper said:


> Hang in there Brother Carty.



Hey WH...  thanks so much,  and I realized it's been 10 days since an update.. so, here we go..

My Spider Farmer light is on,  and as you can see the daylight spectrum it throws offs doesn't wash out the photos with that yellow glare like HPS does and no blurple like many LED lights put out.. this is what I tribute the rapid growth to..  

Rear:  Left is Lemon Betty, Right is Ogers Ghost Cut
Front:  Left is Apple Sherbert,  Right is California King





Lemon Betty clone.. producing many more budsites as a cutting, great smoke too...





Ogers  (Ghost Cut)





Apple Sherbert





California King





Clones 2 days old doing just fine without being inside a humidity dome..  Only the California King did not
survive overnight like this and was laying dead on the soil overnight...  since she is really bagseed I feel no
big reason to fight hard to keep her around.

The Apple Sherbet I found out its called,  not sherbert..   The Sherbert in the mix is a nice versoin of the Cookies 
strain...


----------



## Carty (Oct 4, 2020)

The size difference between these and the ones last time in the smaller pots is no comparison at all..  but, the 2 pots
are a great combo together..  veg for 2wks in the oxy pots and up pot to the felt pots shown here..  3gal felt, square
with sleeves in outside corners for bamboo stakes..  pulling the Lemon Betty plant apart will increase yields by at least double.
Clones is the next big change I'll be making... been a very long time since I grew just clones and forget how much faster they flower and put on more weight in the end..  cool to having a local partner who can help store plants..

So far, here is our collection in females we rotate into Moms ...

1.  GMOP
2.  GG#4
3.  Ogers (Ghost Cut)
4.  JC2  (Super tall Lemony pheno)
5.  Star Pupil  (Purple Pheno)
6.  Lemon Betty
7.  Apple Sherbet
8.  Long Bottom Leaf

Coming Soon...
Pure Indiana Bubblegum
Bubblegum x Cookies
Sugar Punch x Oaxacan
Purple Punch x Oaxacan

After this no seeds for quite a while..  especially after watching how the 2 clones are out performing the seedling
plants in this grow....


----------



## DragNFly (Oct 5, 2020)

Looking good carty, time to get those jars filled, you can always go back to mad scientist, Did you S1 the lemon betty, like to try that one


----------



## Carty (Oct 8, 2020)

DragNFly said:


> Looking good carty, time to get those jars filled, you can always go back to mad scientist, Did you S1 the lemon betty, like to try that one



Yo D what's up....   thanks for the positive vibes,  things are for sure changing fast for me and looking so promising..
Clones is for sure the way to go, even though I love popping seeds and looking thru strains,  we've found some very good ones to run and now like u said, time to dial stuff in and really get some stash put away like we used to..

Added 2 more cuts of Apple Sherbet to the collection...  one is very small and was gonna toss her out but hey, why
not see if she'll root up and is hidden under the canopy of the larger one.... hehe






The best I can do is cuts... Lemon Betty is in mom form over at J's house... weather is giving us a break here and shipping isn't far away..  keep in touch and we can get some to ya soon...  she is so worth it too....






These pots work great too,


----------



## burnie (Oct 8, 2020)

PP , GMOP cross or Sugar Punch ? Which was your favorite ?
peace


----------



## Carty (Oct 13, 2020)

burnie said:


> PP , GMOP cross or Sugar Punch ? Which was your favorite ?
> peace



Easy choice... Sugar Punch by far.  GMOP has a nice taste and high,  but the Sugar Punch by Sannie rocks..  she's got a
nice stink to her and it passes along thru to the flavor..  Finding the right pheno that tastes good is the secret.. not all have a good taste,  might be the GMO..   

We will be growing out some seeds of the Sugar Punch x  Oaxacan and see if we cannot find an old school stone with it that soars  without the sleepy affect.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Carty said:


> Smoke Report #1
> 
> Strain:  Lemon Betty
> Type:  Feminized Seed
> ...


Looks Great    Carty, Is Budmiser still around , he may be my old friend


----------



## Carty (Oct 15, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Looks Great    Carty, Is Budmiser still around , he may be my old friend



Hey Rooster,  oh yeah, he's still around..  he's kind of given up forums for a bit but I still talk to him once a month for 2hrs... we get on the phone and it's a long call.... lol.   One of the best people I have the honor to call a friend and would do most anything for him as I owe him so much....  and any friend of his is a friend of mine so hey bro....

I'll tell him you said hello ok....


----------



## Carty (Oct 15, 2020)

Just noticed been a bit since I updated these plants.... so first up is

*Oger Ghost cut c*lone taken from  my mother....

















Next the other clone from a mom.... * Lemon Betty












*


----------



## Carty (Oct 15, 2020)

Now for the ones grown from feminized seeds... 

How about the biggest stretchy girl I've run across since JC2..

*Apple Sherbet














California King









*


----------



## Carty (Oct 15, 2020)

The California King is hard to find info on and the single seed came from a bag o weed in the NE...

I'm really like her leaf structure showing a heavy Sativa mix in her,  if anyone has info on her please,  share..
her growth structure is so perfect with her bottom branches reaching up quickly during transition stretch
that her canopy is almost perfectly even during flower...


----------



## sharonp (Oct 29, 2020)

I have the Spider Farmer 1000. I love it. It is my first grow.  It was easy to set up and my plants are doing good. I have it on full at 11 days. I see this an old post.


----------



## Carty (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi Sharon... yeah, not updated this in a bit, guess it's time eh?

The SF1000 is amazing.. when I switched to it from the purple led's my grows tripled in veg and flowering is amazing.. on my 3rd grow with it and I left mine at factory specs and have yet to turn her up.  Be sure you keep that light at 
24" for veg and in flower slowly lower it down to a foot in the end it says... which is about where mine finish so perfect marriage.  I'm in a 2ft x 2.5ft x 7ft  Gorilla Tent, love it too...  going to have to check out your grow thread then...
cheeers


----------



## Carty (Nov 1, 2020)

Wow,   I'm totally sorry for dropping the ball on this grow thread.. usually I do weekly updates..   but I promise the wait was worth it,  the plants are doing amazingly well..   as you shall see.. peace

These photos are all from Oct 24th..


----------



## Carty (Nov 1, 2020)

And these shots are from the 30th..    Day 40 of flowering and are looking amazing..

Week 6 of flower they get PK 13/14 Which has an actual NPK of 0-11-12 and you feed them everyday
for a week to boost bud production...


----------



## giggy (Nov 2, 2020)

looking good bro. how you doing? have you had your surgery yet?


----------



## Carty (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey, thanks, these ladies are stinking up the place... love it.

No surgery yet, booked up thru end of year with Dr's taking time off for holidays weeks at a time leaves few 
surgical dates.. so we talked and he did steroid shots in both hips few days apart.. helped a lot and no surgery
after steroid shots for 3mos.. this works out perfect,  Surgery in Feb and gives me time to lose the last 25lbs or
so as he wants me to lose additional weight if I can..  I have become a salad shooter  dude.... hahahaha.   
thanks for asking...  wife is having neck surgery very soon so, gotta suck it up and take care of things for a bit...
no worries...


----------



## boo (Nov 3, 2020)

can't sleep either 'eh...


----------



## sharonp (Nov 3, 2020)

Carty said:


> Hi Sharon... yeah, not updated this in a bit, guess it's time eh?
> 
> The SF1000 is amazing.. when I switched to it from the purple led's my grows tripled in veg and flowering is amazing.. on my 3rd grow with it and I left mine at factory specs and have yet to turn her up.  Be sure you keep that light at
> 24" for veg and in flower slowly lower it down to a foot in the end it says... which is about where mine finish so perfect marriage.  I'm in a 2ft x 2.5ft x 7ft  Gorilla Tent, love it too...  going to have to check out your grow thread then...
> cheeers



Thanks for replying. I don't have any photos to share right now. My camera broke and I still use a landline phone.  I wasn't sure about the 24 hours, I had changed it to 24 hours and raised it to 2 feet over the canopy. Everyone has different preferences for the light cycle. I am growing Lemon Haze Autoflowers and they are really taking off. 

I see you have hip problems. I do too and just got a steroid shot last week. Is there a strain that helps you better with pain? My next grow I am going with a Indica, but there are so many to choose from.


----------



## Carty (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi Sharon.... just had shots in both hips last week also,  surgery in Feb hopefully on full hip replacement, then doing the right side after that... ugh.  but, supposed to be excellent afterwards... the shots helped me a lot with the chronic pain I had just sitting around....

Some shots just 4 days later..

Lemon Betty day 46


----------



## Carty (Nov 6, 2020)

Oger Ghost cut


----------



## Carty (Nov 6, 2020)

Apple Sherbet from seed a little slower to flower then the clones....


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2020)

Nice carty!  Best of luck with your hip issues!


----------



## sharonp (Nov 6, 2020)

Sometimes the shots help but not everytime for me. That is good you are getting the hip replaced that should reduce a lot of pain and you can do more things. Nice buds, my autoflowers should start budding real soon.


----------



## Carty (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks Pute... wait till this update....looking very purdy..



sharonp said:


> Sometimes the shots help but not everytime for me. That is good you are getting the hip replaced that should reduce a lot of pain and you can do more things. Nice buds, my autoflowers should start budding real soon.



Hey SP... yeah, I've heard some say a week of relief where some get almost a year.  If I can make it thru the holidays I'd be happy... hehe.  but heck, any relief is great and it's been a few weeks now and still helping so much..   speaking of Autos... did you know I used to be the Auto King..  not sure why but I just had a touch with autos that made for some really big plants and I actually hauled in quite a bit every 70 days from seed..  and even tho not feminized they sound worthy of growing for sure...  be a few weeks,  maybe a Christmas grow...


----------



## Carty (Nov 18, 2020)

And as promised, a bit of an update...

Apple Sherbet,  a bit leafy but man does she put on the weight,  her side buds are getting so big and heavy the branches are sagging more each day... oh gee, what a bummer.. hahaha.








One of the very bottom buds off the Apple Sherbet





and after a 3rd good flushing and coming down this weekend,  Oger "Ghost Cut"











Sorry no photos of the California King,  both ladies went over to my bro's  place, one got to tall for my  tent
and the other was turned into cuttings..  both plants are beasts in their own way


----------



## giggy (Dec 25, 2020)

carty where you at bro? don't make me have to text you.


----------



## Carty (Jan 4, 2021)

I


giggy said:


> carty where you at bro? don't make me have to text you.


And thanks for doing just that and was nice to hear from you to..

Life has been a little crazy lately and now my wife is having neck surgery on February 5th..  then my left hip.  What fun.  LoL.

Nuff of that eh?  Let's see what ive been up to...hehe


----------



## Carty (Jan 4, 2021)

Goat & Monkey seed grow of Lemon Britches...  and thanks brother for the very kind donations of seed packs..   and of course my Oger clone on her 3rd go.


----------



## Carty (Jan 4, 2021)

Up first is my baby....  Oger "Ghost Cut" ,  the real deal.  Ghost bought a cut from Oregon Kid for a grand $$...
he shared a cut to Stash who then shared it to my buddy Barefrog.. who then seeded it and shared me  a few..

The lady that came from this batch of beans is quite amazing and on her 3rd grow getting better each run..
she loves nutrients and best of all.... when you clone her she doesn't need a humidity  dome to stay alive or
keep from wilting... a big plus in my book.   Matter of fact looking for 1 other that will do this to have my 2 moms..

Ya gotta love my old fashion cloning machine... learned this from Motarebel and it still works so great..  just ordered
me some Dip n Grow,  another of my old days stuff... I mean this stuff will root a telephone pole to a rock... it's
amazing.  roots in days instead of weeks.  

I simply cut a clone off a plant and place in purified water until I need it.. when I do I take a fresh cut right thru a
node region if possible, then I rotate the clone 180 and shave the skin off the other side about an 1" and a half.
then into RR plugs... soon Dip n Grow will be in this routine and really improve things.  I presoak the clones 
in a mix of Root66 before hand and have them all ready to go...


----------



## Carty (Jan 4, 2021)

This Oger rooted up in that .3 gal oxy pot (which I just love) around the 1st of Dec...  on Dec 6th also the 2 seedlings
pushed thru the dirt to come play along..


----------



## Carty (Jan 4, 2021)

Lets see how they look a week later..   Lemon Britches by G & M Seeds feminized... 2 diff pheno's for sure


----------



## Carty (Jan 4, 2021)

I had also cloned up 2 Star Pupils.. one I killed,  the other rooted up after over 2wks... and finicky as all get out...
for sure needed a humidity dome or would wilt within an hour..  by the time I got her into a 3gal felt pot she was
outsized and over shadowed and thus,  went to my local partners place, Atilla the Bud... keeps all the moms n stuff
for us...  she was just beginning to turn around and new growth looked perfect...

Here she is in the 1st photo,   the others are of the Oger cut that rooted up a week before this one did...


----------



## Carty (Jan 4, 2021)

Here we are at a mix of 2wks for seedlings and star pupil and the  Oger few days ahead.  and transition time into flowering....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2021)

Looking good bro.
You ought to get involved in Bud Of The Month.





						Bud Of The Month Contest January 2021
					

Okay guys here we go. If you want to have some fun,,, post your best picture of a bud you have grown or are growing in this thread. Once all entries are in by the end of the month, i will do a voting thread on the 1st of each month where ppl will vote for the bud they liked the most. If you win...



					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Carty (Jan 4, 2021)

Lemon Britches pheno 2







Lemon Britches pheno #1












Oger Clone slowly becoming a Monster








And the Star Pupil the night she went over to my bro's place to become a new Mom in rotation...


----------



## Carty (Jan 4, 2021)

and finally few days ago when I began some LST work on them which will be continued further today as it's 

watering day...


----------



## giggy (Jan 4, 2021)

looking good bro and good to see you around.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2021)

You will most likely enjoy the Ogers...that is some dank weed


----------



## Carty (Jan 8, 2021)

giggy said:


> looking good bor and good to see you around.



Depression is a horrible thing and I've been going thru it again.  Sleeping disorder due to chronic pain keeps me on some weird sporadic hours too..  doing much better and hopefully can keep up with 3 sites..  



bigsur51 said:


> You will most likely enjoy the Ogers...that is some dank weed



Hey Big.... oh I do, and slowly getting her dialed in on her 3rd grow.  As a clone she responds much better and
starts to flower faster.  she clones up without a humidity dome and quickly too...  let me get some new photos
and be back soon...


This huge Lemon Britches had to be bent over and tied down my old fashioned way...










Her sister...





The Oger after some LST work and staking








Seems to of leveled out the canopy just fine and now light clearance is no issue..


----------



## giggy (Jan 13, 2021)

sorry to hear that bro, i go through it as well. we all deal with it in different ways. i with draw to myself cause i can get pretty nasty when dealing. i have a lot of anger built up and try to keep the cork in the bottle as best i can. the depression not so much but the anger is hell.


----------



## Carty (Jan 14, 2021)

giggy said:


> sorry to hear that bro, i go through it as well. we all deal with it in different ways. i with draw to myself cause i can get pretty nasty when dealing. i have a lot of anger built up and try to keep the cork in the bottle as best i can. the depression not so much but the anger is ****.



Thanks man.... so many of us going thru it atm... mine is brought on by chronic pain since 1995.. the emotions come
and go..  and we deal the best we can huh??   luckily I have a wife who really understands me after 33yrs of marriage.

And, a good grow can sure put smiles on your face,  hard to belief it's only been 5 days since the last updates... these
Lemon Britches just won't stop stretching... the one I didn't bend over kept right on growing into the light.. LED..


----------



## giggy (Jan 14, 2021)

they looking good bro. i know the wife part, we have been married 36 1/2 years now. i couldn't ask for a better one.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 14, 2021)

Oldbay said:


> About a week in the jars now for the GMOP-



How long do you Burp the jars?


It's amazing how the buds dry seem dry, 

but after I sealed again, 

they moisten right back up.

waitgame
Like being a kid a couple weeks before Xmas.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2021)

I burp untill the buds feel dry and are still a little sticky. Another words they still have a little moisture but not enough to cause mold. I dont want them so dry they are brittle.


----------



## sharonp (Jan 15, 2021)

I grew an auto lemon haze that was very tall. I finally cut the light back 12/12 to get it to flower even though I didn't have to.


----------



## Carty (Jan 16, 2021)

giggy said:


> they looking good bro. i know the wife part, we have been married 36 1/2 years now. i couldn't ask for a better one.



*Hey Giggy,  well congrats to be one of the few to beat us.. hehe.  It's great being married to your best friend..
and mine LOVES football, racing fast cars and watching car builds, offroading. etc.  and then her inquistive side, the unsolved crimes type stuff..  Also a big help with our hobby.. helps me move things, water etc..
and of course, smoke it.. lol*



WeedHopper said:


> I burp untill the buds feel dry and are still a little sticky. Another words they still have a little moisture but not enough to cause mold. I dont want them so dry they are brittle.



*Couldn't of stated it better...  the perfect bud IMHO.  thanks WH for chiming in...*



sharonp said:


> I grew an auto lemon haze that was very tall. I finally cut the light back 12/12 to get it to flower even though I didn't have to.



*Hey SP..  Me too.. no seriously, and one of my bigger autos was the Lemon Haze auto.  and people forget that all autos, well most we make, have photo periods lying dormant in the genetics.. I used to flip my
autos to 12/12 after sex showed, for just 2wks, and it would make them stretch a bit more giving me
better sizing.. and like you the last week or so again to 12/12 to manipulate the buds and finish time a bit..

I was just gifted a bunch of autos to play with, been a while and they are calling me.... haha*


----------



## Carty (Jan 16, 2021)

Goat & Monkey Seeds.....    all I  can say is,  Holy Crapola Batman..

Been growing for almost 20yrs now and seen many good fast growers, but these genetics take the cake...  I took one
of the girls to my buddy's place who has a  taller ceiling and 2000w's..  benefit us both.  she just refused to stop
growing.  Her sister I kept and was bent over and tied down, she eventually broke her tie down loose and began reaching towards the  light yet again.. good thing it's LED...

Here she is at a day or so old on December 2nd




and again now on Jan 13th..






Here they are a few days before the one in back left shot up to 55" tall..




less then a week after tying her down..






she pulled loose and began upward growth and now with a much larger head on her top..


----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2021)

mine helps me smoke. yes being married to your best friend is tops. oh having to rebuild my motor, adding a small cam and oval port heads. was gonna use the peanut port heads to save some money but the exhaust guides are bad, intakes are good. can't see putting money in them so i'm looking for some 781 castings. in case you don't remember it is a 67 rambler on a s10 frame with 454 th400. car with motor should be around 2000 lbs when done. that is till i add ballast to the back so i'll be able to get some traction. plants are looking good bro, have a great weekend.


----------



## Carty (Jan 18, 2021)

Nice.... I love Rambler's man..   My dad has been into AMC's for quite a while..  He started off with a 68 AMX and
built a 390 for it that was incredible.. balanced, ported, tuned exhaust...  he sold the AMX but kept the motor...
then he bought a 68 AMC Javelin... this is the shorty before they extended the front end to make it look goofy..
It's almost done and is mine when he passes, along with his 37 Ford Truck with flat head v8...

Plants are out growing my grow space again.... Lemon Britches has SFV OG in it and it does get quite big... one I took
over to my buddies how to see just how big it will be... I thought I'd be okay with the other one as I 'd already
bent her over once... she loved it too...  hahaha..

yet she broke free from her bondage and shot up again... tonight I bent her over good..  not losing another plant, even though he gives me a lot of smoke so it's all good...






After the LST of bending the main stem, AGAIN, and about 7 others...





Then my Oger is just amazing at 3wks into flower... next run may just be 4 Oger plants so I can finally get a 4 plant
run completed...


----------



## sharonp (Jan 18, 2021)

Is the Oger an autoflower?


----------



## Carty (Jan 19, 2021)

sharonp said:


> Is the Oger an autoflower?



No Mam....  she's a clone grown from seed last year..  a very special plant, ever heard of the "Ghost Cut" of Oger..
quite the story but here is the watered down version ok...

A grower who's handle is "Ghost"  bought a cutting from Oregon Kid for $1000 of Oregon Kid's Oger plant and was supposed to never let it out or share it... yeah,  NOT.  He shared it and somehow it got renamed his Ghost cut...
it wound up in the hands of my good friend Barefrog up in Canada and was now in seed form from a small controlled breeding by first creating fem'd seed stock..  I wound up with his last pk of beans and thru that pack I found her...

This is my 3rd run with her as a clone and she is now in Hawaii & Kentucky as I shared a few cuts with some good
friends..  but I didn't rename them the Carty Oger Cut.... hahahaha.   She is flowering up quicker each run as I do
little tricks to improve her each run.  this run I super cropped her at 14" tall..   twice the budsites it seems.. nice


----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2021)

plants looking good carty.


----------



## Carty (Jan 26, 2021)

giggy said:


> plants looking good carty.



Thanks Giggy....   but yet another grow where I started off with 4 plants and ended up with just one...  the 2 Lemon
Britches got to 5ft and had to go to a bigger house.. lol.   
My Oger cut is amazing though and at day 26 looks just incredible...   also, the baby Puna Black Cherry are being
fast sexed, then females will be revegged and cloned.... busy busy..


----------



## Carty (Jan 26, 2021)

Puna Black Cherry plants #3 and #4 are the lookers...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 26, 2021)

Good luck this cycle Mr Carty

we have the Ghost Express and she is a stinker

also , the ecsd x ogers which leaned heavily towards the Ogers is some excellent smoking herb , the buds were round with most of them bigger than golf balls and hard

cheers


----------



## Carty (Apr 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good luck this cycle Mr Carty
> 
> we have the Ghost Express and she is a stinker
> 
> ...



Hey brother,  nice to hear from you.. been long while since we chatted eh?   Man,  I'd love to get ahold of your cut..

Lost mine along with GG #4, NYCD and a few others when my buddy killed 50 clones using the incorrect PH..  used

up instead of down or something adjusting it and fried them in rockwool..  doh.  love my simple method and can do

2 or 24 at a time..  I usually stick to 12 to get the best 6.

Everything I've done lately has been a bust and why I stopped posting.. it's embarrassing when you keep harvesting

one plant.   So,  made a few changes and have a lot going on now and finally proud enough to start posting again..

So thanks for bearing with me during a few growing mishaps..


----------



## Carty (Apr 7, 2021)

The  Puna was not the best grow either... although I did harvest some seeds (5) from a few nugs hit with PTK...

What do I have going on  Atm..   Gorilla Glue #4 and a lone NYCD..  6 pots in all using oxy pots, which I need 3gal

ones I believe...

Here they are at week #5 in flower...




The next 3 photos are of the NYCD... all are at 5wks flower,  long way to go yet..












This is 2 GG #4 clones that could be twin sisters...  flipped a little to soon, more size would be better...








GG #4 at just 5wks just swell up nicely over the next few weeks... light nutrients, all organic, let the plant do it's own work... the aroma from these is magical, especially if you brush a branch.. omg.


----------



## Carty (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2021)

Looking good bro.


----------



## Carty (Apr 7, 2021)

Also started some new fem'd seeds in search of a keeper....   CSI Humboldt's  Savage Mendo   and

Goat & Monkey's  Chem TK.   after that I've got a few strains from Oldsogcoc I'll be running...  sent me 3 tasty

strains,  all feminized setting me up for almost the entire next season..  

At 1wk old they get a week under the big light to give them a boost start, I place the 5wks old flowering plants
in the 4ft tent under the smaller lights giving them a cloudy week...  I love to mimic the great outdoors whenever I can...  
















3/31..... Birthday of the babies, started them out under 28W  LED and T5 with lights up 2ft.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2021)

Carty you posted you pic on last months contest. Put it on the April contest brother.



			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/april-bud-of-the-month-has-begun-enter-today.79208/post-1117690


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2021)

Looks like you are back in the saddle Carty.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Carty (Apr 18, 2021)

Ya know what I just realized... I'm a few days behind on my weekly update..  

At week 2 of veg...  up 1st is the 4  CSI genetics,  Savage Mendo..  Feminized,  (gifted from breeder)


















2nd...  2  Chem TK  by  Goat &  Monkey Seeds.  (Gifted from breeder)










And one my wife Ladybug planted,  non feminized..  Platinum Prime x Dirty Marge.  (gifted ?)


----------



## Carty (Apr 18, 2021)

At 2wks old I do their very 1st trim removing the round cotyledon leaf's and the single leaf set above them just
before the 1st node..  promotes upward growth so plant is not wasting energy on this anymore..  2nd feeding but
keeping it light and of course,  organic having just fed them.....

Surge
Grow
both by Roots Organics,  plus added some silicon..  that's it...


----------



## Carty (Apr 18, 2021)

Now time to see the  flowering ladies who are at 6wks now....  flushed them a little, few days later fed them Big Bud,

the coir version...  CNS17 Bloom,  Supa Stiky and Zyme by Cyco nutes...   and man are they smelling nice..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

Great as always


----------



## giggy (Apr 18, 2021)

looking good bro, hope you find what your looking for in them cherries. i need a good cherry. was told the pj who owns ledseedz has a cherry tart that taste like cherry soda. if he ever gets more stack i'm gonna get a grip of them and maybe his star fighter too.


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2021)

Daumn.....smells good in here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2021)

Looking good Carty. Glad to see you back posting.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 18, 2021)

Carty said:


> Now time to see the  flowering ladies who are at 6wks now....  flushed them a little, few days later fed them Big Bud,
> 
> the coir version...  CNS17 Bloom,  Supa Stiky and Zyme by Cyco nutes...   and man are they smelling nice..View attachment 271908
> View attachment 271909
> View attachment 271911




yer knocking it out of the park Amigo!

ganja on!


----------



## Carty (Apr 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yer knocking it out of the park Amigo!
> 
> ganja on!



Thanks buddy...  oh, sending your bro some autos.... no worries.   

Just added a nutrient to my selection of goods..  Humboldt's Secret  "Flower Stacker".    a bit late to get the top
results this grow as you start it week 3 of flowering..  I'm learning instead of a bunch of nutrients, buy better ones
and use less to get the same results..  

And, tomorrow is watering/feeding day for everyone.... and photo shoot day..


----------



## Carty (Apr 22, 2021)

Here we are at wk3 of veg on the CSI and Goat &  Monkey grow...  these were flipped on 4/20.   so far one has been

up potted..  time to get caught up today..


----------



## Carty (Apr 23, 2021)

As soon as these begin to go thru their big stretch,  I'll supercrop them all by pinching the main stem at mid height..
a friend at Goat & Monkey seeds taught me this technique and seemed to work great last time... usually at about
16" is my goal, pinch at 8"..  plants go  bonkers afterwards...   usually do this in veg but didn't  work out this grow with starting them under smaller lights and slower growth.... usually at 3wks veg I'd have almost 2ft plants....


----------



## giggy (Apr 25, 2021)

i have never super cropped for just the grow, may have to try that. i have only super cropped to try to stop em from getting taller. think i had some pics at the cabana with some kinked over tops. hope you and lady bug are well.


----------



## Carty (Apr 26, 2021)

Something my buddy at Goat & Monkey taught me to do here recently... not supercropping but the way he does it..

I had always waited for mid flower like Soma does it.. Chris does it at height and pinches mid plant just the one time..
doing a few like that this run,  will top one... see what they all like...  probably cut a few lower branches off and clone them for keepsies just in case they turn out to be wicked...

I know this, they love their new home.


The girls... just lowered the light a few inches..




ChemTK  x  2.  One in a 3gal felt pot...





Twin CSI ladies,  a little shorter then the others..





The taller CSI  ladies...  2 tall phenos,  2 shorter phenos...


----------



## Carty (May 1, 2021)

Some budshots the last few days....  cut down at day 65..  many of these are from day 50 on..


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2021)

Nice and frosty brother.


----------



## gmo (May 1, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Carty (May 9, 2021)

Thanks guys..  took 2 plants at 55 days and  other 2 at 62 or so..  stems were very weak on these cuts, needed to be
veg'd longer and fans put on them earlier on..  but all in all not bad.


----------



## Carty (May 9, 2021)

Time for that weekly update everyone...

Plants were fed and watered as needed...  lower larf removed, 2 big enough to make into cuttings... passed them along..  LST has been done to those who needed it..  

4 Savage Mendo.. 2 tall pheno types, 2 short...  and 2 




2  ChemTK  GIRLS..    on left in Oxy pot,  on right in Felt  pot...




The ChemTK in the Oxy Pot...  think I'll invest in these in the 2gal  version..




 The ChemTK in 3gal felt pot, now a mom over at my buddy Atilla's place...




One of the taller pheno's of Savage Mendo,  for sure showing the SFV OG side of things... which I love..


----------



## Carty (May 11, 2021)

My Oger is back....   nice when you pass your favorite plant out to help a noob of a buddy get started..  but especially so when the love gets back to ya when you lose your mom..   thanks NFD,  your a lifesaver...  hehe

Method taught to my 15yrs ago by Motarebel...  I've run up to 4 of these with 6 in each @ 99% success..




As the trimmed leaf tips go yellow,  it's the first sign of the clone starting to try to root... I use the little carriers
inside just to keep the RR plugs from constantly falling over.    2 products i count on are by Roots Organics




Rooted in 4 days using my old chicken container method


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)

Carty   Looking Great
If you can enter the bud of the Month it would be great
Need more Good growers to enter
Swing On Mate


----------



## WeedHopper (May 11, 2021)

Nice job brother.


----------



## giggy (May 15, 2021)

nice nugs bro.


----------



## Carty (May 17, 2021)

Thanks for all the kind compliments...


----------



## Carty (May 17, 2021)

I like the structure of the ChemTK more then the Savage mendo who stretches like crazy because it has the

SFV OG in it..  grows very similar to LBL that has the same strain in it..  cool part,  even though the node gaps are

large,  it seems to fill in nicely towards the end of it's life cycle...  fingers crossed this does to..  

The coolest part of what I have going on ATM..  I have my Oger back.  Lost her when my local buddy lost 50 clones

and the new mom was among them.  Got her returned to me from a friend I gifted her out to...  and she rooted up

in 4 days and is growing strong.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2021)

Good job Carty. Man those babies like to grow to the lights.


----------



## Carty (May 18, 2021)

Thanks... not the greatest photos,  so took a few more this morning....

2  Tall phenos in back corners or  SFV OG x Mendos called, Savage Mendo.. fem'd seeds from Boo...







The 2 tall sisters  now slowing down upward grown and beginning to fill in at day 18..





She is the tallest for sure.... gonna leave her be though... 





The 2 shorter pheno types of Savage Mendo...  





Here's all 4 Savage Mendo's with the ChemTK trying to peek inside over on the left,  photo bomb totally... lol





ChemTK by  Goat & Monkey seeds gifted to me just because.. thanks bro









Having fun for sure,  have the next batch coming along just fine too.... and as always,   thanks for stopping by
and peeking in me tent...

Cart


----------



## pute (May 18, 2021)

Good to see ya posting here Carty.  Stick around a while and see what kind of trouble you can get into......ha ha.


----------



## Carty (May 20, 2021)

Careful what you ask for bro.... hehe.  jk.

Hey,  check out the beans I got going from oldsogcoc.


----------



## Bubba (May 20, 2021)

Carty said:


> Something my buddy at Goat & Monkey taught me to do here recently... not supercropping but the way he does it..
> 
> I had always waited for mid flower like Soma does it.. Chris does it at height and pinches mid plant just the one time..
> doing a few like that this run,  will top one... see what they all like...  probably cut a few lower branches off and clone them for keepsies just in case they turn out to be wicked...
> ...



I top the same way.  Results in fat stalk and cola bearing branches.  let's the roots develop way more than early top, resulting in much stronger growth. Short, plump and strong!

Bubba


----------



## Carty (May 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I top the same way.  Results in fat stalk and cola bearing branches.  let's the roots develop way more than early top, resulting in much stronger growth. Short, plump and strong!
> 
> Bubba





Bubba said:


> I top the same way.  Results in fat stalk and cola bearing branches.  let's the roots develop way more than early top, resulting in much stronger growth. Short, plump and strong!
> 
> Bubba



Exactly... I used to save super cropping for mid flower or later... using this technique early on results in exactly
what Bubba described..


----------



## bigsur51 (May 22, 2021)

Good luck with those old sog beans..some fire for sure


----------



## Carty (May 22, 2021)

Sometimes when your plants stretch a little to much,  you have to bend the girl over... muwahaha.

Just like when pinching,  you have to find the sweet spot before you bend her... bend her the wrong way and "snap"
now you have a very large clone in your hand... bend them over, I remove any very large leaf's so they don't pull
on the branch to hard... few days later a knot forms there and she takes off again....


..


Savage Mendo has a big stretch on the 1 pheno... gotta be SFV OG dominant...









Then the shorter pheno of Savage Mendo... gotta be the daddy dom Mendo pheno..





ChemTK is a favorite.... her sister was sent over to be a mom...





When the 2 taller phenos of Savage  Mendo get too tall,  they were bent at day 18


----------



## giggy (May 23, 2021)

looking good bro


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2021)

Carty i got one of each of the Autos popped and growing outside.


----------



## Carty (May 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good luck with those old sog beans..some fire for sure



1st time for me so thanks, got big hopes... he keeps texting me saying the Glazed Dosidos is pure fire... got 2 very nice fem'd plants  going that look like twins..  still have his Dirty Mary to give a go yet...


giggy said:


> looking good bro



Always nice to see my buddy Giggy... depression is over.. life got much better for us and it's amazing how some good
luck can make ya feel..  3mos no car sux..  



WeedHopper said:


> Carty i got one of each of the Autos popped and growing outside.



Only 1 of each... um, you know those aren't fem'd right?  just wanna see ya get a female.. maybe your lucky, hehe.

I'm really thinking about pulling the trigger and loading my  2nd tent up with Autos for a few months... fill some
dang jars up for a bigger stash..  Makes it easier to show your grows proper love because your not in a hurry
to harvest because your out of smoke... hahaha.  been there to often, time to change it all... 
best of luck and feel free to post up photos here ok...


----------



## Carty (May 26, 2021)

The Bent over girls are looking amazing... upper leaf was removed to allow light to get to all them budsites..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 26, 2021)

In Honor of your friend @burnie


----------



## Bubba (May 26, 2021)

Carty said:


> Sometimes when your plants stretch a little to much,  you have to bend the girl over... muwahaha.
> 
> Just like when pinching,  you have to find the sweet spot before you bend her... bend her the wrong way and "snap"
> now you have a very large clone in your hand... bend them over, I remove any very large leaf's so they don't pull
> ...


Before you bend them, crush it a little between your thumb and finger. Once squashed a little, you can bend without breaking. Don't worry, the stalk is hollow and will do fine. Normally, I don't even notice any shock, plant just cruises.

Sounds weird, and I cringed watching Kyle Kushman doing it all the way up main stalk, and all the branches. You could hear the crunch.

Once done the area heals and makes a big knotty scar, but that plants stalk really thickened up and it got taller than it's mates.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2021)

Carty im not sure the Autos are going to make it. They got their ass kicked by all the rain beating the shit out of them. Ive had an umbrella over my C99 hoping for no mold. I checked the buds and so far no signs of pm or mold. If this Plant makes it,,,thats one tough fking plant. Its been raining for two damn weeks with very little sunshine.


----------



## Carty (May 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Carty im not sure the Autos are going to make it. They got their ass kicked by all the rain beating the shit out of them. Ive had an umbrella over my C99 hoping for no mold. I checked the buds and so far no signs of pm or mold. If this Plant makes it,,,thats one tough fking plant. Its been raining for two damn weeks with very little sunshine.



Bummer... should start them in 1gal pots until well established,  then put into ground...

On your mature plants and the rain... go out to them when you can and give them a really good shaking.. your
gonna have to watch them close atm with all that moisture,  but you can beat it.  luck


----------



## Carty (May 28, 2021)

Time for a little update eh?






*Removed  the large fan leaf you see to open up line of site to all them buds... *





*Tall pheno of CSI Humboldts'  Savage Mendo bent over...*




*
ChemTK  by  Goat & Monkey Seeds  "fem'd"  should of topped them all*


----------



## yooper420 (May 28, 2021)

Mr. Carty, you be the "Auto Man".


----------



## Bubba (May 28, 2021)

I've got to try some autos one of these times.  Have several that were thrown in as freebies. DeeLite the strain is called.
Claims 27%, we'll see about that.

Bubba


----------



## Carty (May 30, 2021)

You guys know these are not my auto flower  plants right?   Sorry for any confusion, I started helping a few auto
growers here and began talking about it possibly causing this slight mishap, but these not be autos ok....sowwy.

They are:  Savage Mendo by CSI Humboldt Seeds, aka Nspecta.  SM -  SFV OG x Mendo Purps and man can you
really see the influence the SFV has in it giving them the say exact stretch I seen in LBL...

ChemTK back right,  the other 4 are Savage mendo





Bent this big  girl over less then a week ago... seems to of loved it...







Shortest pheno of the Savage Mendo, so possible Mendo Purps pheno... getting a fat arse head






ChemTK  by  Goat & Monkey Seeds... the other has been turned into a mom...


----------



## yooper420 (May 31, 2021)

I have 2 Gorilla Glue Autos growing now. One, the biggest one, is flowering. Gotta keep an eye on the other one. Do not need pollen floating around my tent.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2021)

Looking good Carty.


----------



## Carty (Jun 2, 2021)

Thanks Guys....

So,  have ya'll heard about this:  Carty's Oger Cut  (Ghost Oger Genetics)

     I lost her when we lost 50 cuts to a ph accident over at my bro's house where the moms are kept... from now on
I'll be keeping my own mom of her here..

     Luckily I had passed her along to a friend in Ky who got her back to me... and boy is she just as remembered...

Clones up easily with no humidity dome..  roots in days, takes off like crazy and fills in her branches perfectly..

Here they are arrived and prepped in RR plugs on 5/2





Here they are in my little custom rooting setup.. used a dome first 24hrs just in case..





After 24hrs I removed the top and as usual, not a one wilted and top remained off,  LED 28w light 2ft above
cuttings used to root them up.. 5 days 1st two rooted and were sent to Hawaii...  I kept these 2.





Front one will donate a single cuttings soon to go to my best bro ZeroZero... I'll root it up first and send it
in a 2day shipping pkg..  The smaller one rooted last and is coming along just fine now..





My buddy noobfromdixie grew these ones out and just loves it..





Did a great job also for a newbie huh





I give you..... Carty's Oger Cut


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2021)

Looking nice bro.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 3, 2021)

Carty said:


> 1st time for me so thanks, got big hopes... he keeps texting me saying the Glazed Dosidos is pure fire... got 2 very nice fem'd plants  going that look like twins..  still have his Dirty Mary to give a go yet...
> 
> 
> Always nice to see my buddy Giggy... depression is over.. life got much better for us and it's amazing how some good
> ...




Similar thoughts re autos....but instead got Bruce Banner Fast.  According to info, very short flower time.

Bubba


----------



## Carty (Jun 4, 2021)

Started using a new product this grow...  Humboldt's Secret  "Bud Stacker"  ..  you begin at wk 3 of flower and I'm

seeing results I usually have to wait for until like week 7.  At just 34 days in these ladies are swelling and stacking

something nice..  try to get some nice shots next update ok.... cheers.

Oh,  The Glazed Dosidos and Durban Fire were all just topped...  as was my larger Oger Mom, 1 of 2 in training atm.

The GD girls look like identical twins....  just raised lights a bit also...






Durban  Fire





Since these shots I've cleaned up their bottoms like usual.  around 2wks old I remove the cotyledon
leaf (round ones) and the single blade leaf directly above them.. in this photo you can see the round
leaf is already going yellow, so why waste the plants energy to repair them, plus it's my first sign that
I need to step up my feeding a bit.  

Over the next few weeks, on certain days,  I'll put the large plants into the tub for what I call a cloudy day
or 2...  put the smaller plants under the spider farmer light and it's amazing what 2 days will do for them.. 
crazy...  then when I put the large plants back under the big light they just go bat **** crazy tooo....  all part
of the dance


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 4, 2021)

Carty, you go bro, lookin' great.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 4, 2021)

By the way Carty someone was asking how to make a Male or get seeds if all you have is females. Don't you do something like that?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 4, 2021)

Be careful with those PGR’s Amigo












						How do Plant Growth Regulators (PGRs) work on my weed - Humboldt Seeds
					

This insight into the world of Plant Growth Regulators (PGRs) is designed to educate and bring awareness to both the scientific and Cannabis community.




					www.humboldtseeds.net


----------



## Carty (Jun 6, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Carty, you go bro, lookin' great.



Appreciate it Yoop..  good genetics is most of it,  that and finally getting a small tent dialed in... growing in a
2ft x 2.5ft x 6.5ft is quite a challenge.  forgot to top these and they got away from me.  So, had to have a party
and bend a few big girls over..  they loved it.. hehehe



WeedHopper said:


> By the way Carty someone was asking how to make a Male or get seeds if all you have is females. Don't you do something like that?



Not really,  but it's just reversing the plant.  Problem is your only going to get feminized seeds,  any male would
most likely be a hermie going that route.  Colloidal Silver is what they use professionally.  I've  done it by stressing
a plant, which is what the CS does.  Stressing is more natural, takes longer probably..  K2 worked quite well doing this... flip a 3wk old plant to flower,  2wks later, back to veg time..  2wks later,  back to flower...  back to veg again
in 2wks..  this may do it, one more time for sure... then into flower and leave it..  watch it close,  the stress will confuse the plant and it goes into preservation mode.. all about next year for it now.. so it produces it's own male
pollen sacs and walla, self pollinates..   1/100 will be what's called a pure female and will never allow this to happen to herself.. she has no or so little male in her she refuses to ever hermie... this is your breeder on the female side..

Hope this helps a little.. I'm no expert but do have lots of fun over the past 20yrs..  wow, I'm getting old... lol



bigsur51 said:


> Be careful with those PGR’s Amigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo Big...  ya know,  I usually don't read this kind of stuff, just breeze thru it.. but this was interesting bro..  the messed
up part is,  the results of just using it a few times is amazing... now to find the organic way to get there huh?  lol
besides, I try to stay as organic as I  can.  thanks for sharing that info...  glad I only bought an 8oz trial size.. hehe

The bigger girls need watering every 2 days,  others can go another day...

2 were bent to keep from hitting my LED light....  top them all silly  boy... lol














this one I had to bend twice....  yup, she came back for more... hehehe










ChemTK by  Goat & Monkey Seeds




Glazed Dosidos just up potted... by  oldsog


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 6, 2021)

Keep up the good work Amigo!


----------



## Bubba (Jun 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Be careful with those PGR’s Amigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wondered about them..I've been looking at AN, and noticed their "B-52" is something like this as well?  I'm not sure, their info listed some of the nasty PGR and pointed out they didn't use them or any BANNED PGR.  Didn't quite understand, sort of sounds like they use PGR but not the banned ones, or do they mean no PGR?  If they do use them, have you the same caution in their versions?  Was getting ready to try their nute, they sound good, they are very expensive and that's ok.  If they have ingredients that are questionable, I would like to know.

Also wondered if this was the same case with their "Big Bud" also...

thanks in advance for any and all additional info on this, and thanks for making me aware.

Bubba


----------



## Carty (Jun 7, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Also wondered if this was the same case with their "Big Bud" also...



Ah oh.... I use their Coir version of Big Bud, but again, in very light solution level and only for 2wks.  I tend to create
my own feeding schedule..  

so, is this like any PK additive Big or just certain products..  where do I look?  because during week 6 I also use
PK 13/14 but just 3x's during 1wk..  Is it about moderation and these products will be used up and be gone from
the plant by consumption time or to stay away from them all together..  thanks bro


----------



## Carty (Jun 27, 2021)

Finished up the Savage Mendo and ChemTK grow....  the Savage Mendo, out of 4 plants,  1 hermied on me and have
a few seeds here n there.. happened early  on because all the seeds are large, black and viable.  Just not sure if I can
use them... sending a bunch to be tested by outdoor grower testing to see if any hermie..

Did not affect the herb to much though because dang....  and the ChemTK is best so far, some still drying ..


----------



## Carty (Jun 27, 2021)

Onward to the current grow...

2 of my Holy Grail strain:   Carty's Oger Cut....  (Oregon Kid to CTG to Wesos to Kushyman to Barefrog to me)






1  Glazed Dosidos by Oldsg

1  Durban Fire Cookies by Oldsg

All plants have been 











just before flipping to flower and have responded quite well....


----------



## gmo (Jun 27, 2021)

Looking tasty!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2021)

Looking good Brah.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 27, 2021)

Nice job, Mr. Carty.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2021)

Any big finished cola pics?


They look real Nice bro- congratulations!


----------



## Carty (Jun 30, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> Any big finished cola pics?
> 
> 
> They look real Nice bro- congratulations!



Let me see if I can dig up some old shots....  just got her back from Kentucky after losing her,  my buddy who keeps all our moms lost 50 cuts to a PH incident...  to high and used up instead of down, in 3 days they were all dead losing our NYCD,  GG #4 and my Oger..  Luckily the other 2 are in Hawaii preserved and being blown up big time...


----------



## Carty (Jun 30, 2021)

In  the one photo.... we've chased down the genetic path of my plant and it is actually spelled Oger and has been corrected everywhere else.. so bare with..

The first photo is one I grew in my little tent when I first found her.... the others are grown by my bro newbfromdixie

and was a first time grower,  and he killed it..  he fell in love with her also and has kept her as a mom..

Genetic Trace:   The cut originated with  Oregon Kid,  then went to CTG and then to Wesos,  he passed it to my northern brother,  Kushyman who in turn  shared it with Barefrog who gifted them to me..  always nice when you can verify it all and I have.  This is the very same cut that was named  Oger Ghost Cut only slightly different..  she looks
to share the super high THC levels of above 28%..  at day 55 she's great... 60 even better.... 70 is omg watch out..


----------



## Carty (Jun 30, 2021)

Current Grow....   2 Carty's Oger cut,  Glazed Dosidos  &  Durban Fire Cookies by Oldsg

Up 1st... the smaller Oger clone that rooted last...











j

Next is Oger #2 who was topped and has a slight MG def I'm dealing with and just hit her with foods..









Glazed Dodsidos also topped to avoiding having to bend plants down the road







Durban Fire Cookies... 








In the small tent are some babies that will go in behind these.....


----------



## Carty (Jun 30, 2021)

My buddy Przcvctm sent me some beans to test and wanted me to grow them out without any info and I said yes...
all he said,  they are a 50/50 hybrid that was talked up real big on ICMag, but he wanted an opinion without influence.
2 of 3 popped up....  so I'm playfully calling it:  Fitty Fitty






Taking them on is:  Starfighter x Vietnamese Black by Dozer Sosee over at OG 2.0...  his went 3 for 3 and one is really
looking great...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2021)

Beautiful!


Great job!


So sorry about the loss.  Man it happens to all of us.

Fighting germ issues after a few years hiatus and now my state legal.


Just trying to catch up lol


Anyway, enjoy and great job!


----------



## Carty (Jul 9, 2021)

Thank you TOA...   always nice when someone takes the time to make a comment,  how about a weekly update eh?

2 Strains gifted to me by an old friend:  Oldsg  seeds.

*Glazed Dosidos*










*Durban Fire Cookies











*

You can really see the Sativa influence in the Durban cross... should be interesting..  both of which have been backed up over at my buddy Atilla's house...


----------



## Carty (Jul 9, 2021)

My Holy Grail....

After 20yrs of searching,  I've found what I consider my Holy Grail of strains...

Carty's Oger (Forum cut).   Oregon Kid to CTG  to Wesos to Kushyman to Barefrog to Me...  found her in seeds gifted to me, not sure who, thinking Wesos, put her into seed form...  I shared few beans with Budmiser who last I heard was still awaiting sex to  show...

Why my grail:   Roots no matter what,  needs no special treatment, no humidity dome to prevent wilting because she doesn't wilt.  Roots up without a rooting or dipping agent of any kind..

The Cut has been tested at over 28% thc and at 55 days she is potent as heck, at 70 she is magical and purple with other beautiful colors, just loaded with trichomes..

Recently I wanted to fully test her... so, I removed a lower branch of a flowering plant and used nothing to root her..
I usually use Dip n Grow but did not,  no foods, tap water only and mostly window light.  I did remove the inner top
flower to help promote new veg growth sooner at the site.











...  walla, she has rooted up.

*Oger up closer.. grown by a buddy in Ky.







*


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 9, 2021)

Enjoy the Ogers Amigo!

We tended her for two years then did the Ghost Express , gave out cuts and still have some more seeds to go through

we are working the ecsd x Ogers for the second season and she’s a keeper , rock hard buds bigger than golf balls 

enjoy the harvest!

PM me an addy and I’ll send you a grip of seeds to work if you would like to take a look see or do some breeding


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2021)

Looking good as usual bro.


----------



## gmo (Jul 9, 2021)

Looks great, Carty.  Tasty, tasty!


----------



## Carty (Jul 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Enjoy the Ogers Amigo!
> 
> We tended her for two years then did the Ghost Express , gave out cuts and still have some more seeds to go through
> 
> ...



Thanks man... I'm now trying to get to the bottom of this cut I have,  maybe you can help..   Now thinking this isn't the cut Ghost had at all because I was told CTG got a cut from  Oregon Kid, to Wesos, to Kushy to Barefrog our 2 Canadian brothers and Bare sent me some beans...  who put it into bean form..  did these start with you??  I just love to know if I'm keeping her... hehe.  



WeedHopper said:


> Looking good as usual bro.



And thanks for always stopping in to say so sir.. much appreciated and people like yourself is why I keep doing updates.. soon to follow..



gmo said:


> Looks great, Carty.  Tasty, tasty!



Why thank you sir.... some of these newer genetics I've been trying have been amazing.. as you will see here soon as I do another weekly update....  cheers


----------



## Carty (Jul 18, 2021)

Weekly Update:
Durban Fire Cookieeeez because wow.. shows a bit of Sativa dom..












Glazed Dosidos is the frost machine


----------



## Carty (Jul 18, 2021)

weekly update on the girls in veg..

Oger #1










Oger #2


----------



## Carty (Jul 18, 2021)

weekly update

Here is the next batch of girls starting...  Oger clone right rear taken off one late in flower, almost screwed up
again huh?





Both have been trimmed by removing the round cotyledon leaf and first set of nodes and leaf material.. this will
promote upward growth along with raising the light back up a little.. I also topped them both as I now top all
plants to improve yields and control the stretch...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2021)

looking good neighbor........my Ogers crosses have those very long stems on the big fan leaves...it’s quite the Look


----------



## Carty (Jul 19, 2021)

Wow, yours has a lot more Sativa in her bro... and yes, she is very pretty indeed... 

The 2 on  the left are:  Starfighter  x  Vietnamese Black fem'd..  19 days old, and should be some  real bushes when I'm done..  will be flipping them end of month... tired of running out of smoke, so going to try to harvest a few every 30 days.  with both tents now having decent lighting it should get close..

Oh, just spoke with Budmiser... the seeds I sent him are ladies.  vegging them atm and hoping to get more info from him down the road..


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 19, 2021)

yep , that would be the ecsd in her












some columbian red x uk cheese


----------



## Carty (Jul 20, 2021)

So how long is the flowering time indoors?   be nice to have 70 days..  Love them jagged leaf's for sure..

Bro, really impressed with the Oldsog gear so started 3 more called Dirty Maria....  peace


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 20, 2021)

Carty, looking great, as usual. I see you have topped them all. I top most of mine. Had a beautiful Vietnam Black male, but no place to grow him, so bye, bye. My 2 VB girls are very different in structure. Will take pictures.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 20, 2021)

Carty said:


> So how long is the flowering time indoors?   be nice to have 70 days..  Love them jagged leaf's for sure..
> 
> Bro, really impressed with the Oldsog gear so started 3 more called Dirty Maria....  peace




you cannot go wrong with gear from old sog or goat and Monkey Seeds , top notch strandivars


i have no idea on indoor flowering time....we harvest as late as we can out here , the Snow Leopards have lived up to their name , this one was not fazed in the least and is some excellent smoke


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> you cannot go wrong with gear from old sog or goat and Monkey Seeds , top notch strandivars
> 
> 
> i have no idea on indoor flowering time....we harvest as late as we can out here , the Snow Leopards have lived up to their name , this one was not fazed in the least and is some excellent smoke
> ...


Big who is breeder on Snow Leopard?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2021)

Wow. Now thats a tough plant.,


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 20, 2021)

My 2 Vietnam Black ladies


----------



## leafminer (Jul 20, 2021)

Carty said:


> Time for a big update... all I can say, Spider Farmer lights freaken ROCK... I am so impressed with this low wattage light.. might even be time to pull it out and turn it up a bit to full power..
> 
> Let's do this one strain at a time... up 1st,  the one I nicknamed Tinman because I didn't want to have to write each time:  Black Lime Reserve x Headband and I still have yet to figure out who sent me these seeds .. they are really
> beginning to look amazing..
> ...


excellent!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2021)

Definingly Sativas. Looking good brother.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 20, 2021)

Hey Carty, the structure and look of the glazed Dosi looks a lot like the Dosi 55 cut that has been passed around and it is solid smoke, my current go to night time meds. I rarely fall asleep in my chair and have done so a few times when one time over the line on her.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 21, 2021)

Oldbay said:


> Hey Carty, the structure and look of the glazed Dosi looks a lot like the Dosi 55 cut that has been passed around and it is solid smoke, my current go to night time meds. I rarely fall asleep in my chair and have done so a few times when one time over the line on her.


I lose more glass pieces like that.

Bubba


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 21, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I lose more glass pieces like that.
> 
> Bubba


So far so good there, knocking on wood


----------



## Carty (Jul 24, 2021)

So, who's ready for some bud porn...  just shy of a weekly update by one day... nice 6 days of growth....

The 2 Starfighter  x  Vietnamese Black get up potted today after a 1mos veg period and being topped/trimmed..












Carty's Oger "Forum Cut"


----------



## Carty (Jul 24, 2021)

*Glazed Dosidos















Durban Fire Cookies
















*


----------



## Carty (Jul 24, 2021)

UP soon,  another donation just  came in from my buddy Oldsog...  

For now though,  I just put down 3 of his Dirty Maria,  one died during germination... 2  doing great, fem'd...
Growing next to them,  f2 seeds of Savage Mendo I just found in a few nugs... and one called Dirty Girl from
a friends nug...  yeah, bit of a raggety grow huh?   lol


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 24, 2021)

My 2 Vietnam Black ladies.Pictures were taken 5 days ago.


----------



## Carty (Jul 25, 2021)

I love the looks of the one on the left bro.... nice.

Well,  I"ve up potted the 2  Starlight x Vietnamese Black's and tomorrow they go into flower... both look like they are gonna respond well to being topped...

Up potted all the babies into the medium pots I just had the one above in,  probably 1/2gal pots.... made for Orchids thy have drain holes better then most for good air circulation... check into Orchid pots, they will amaze ya... 
I might actually get a nice rotation going here....  sweeeeeet, no more running out of smoke then.... hehe


----------



## Carty (Jul 25, 2021)

Oldsog is a right on dude.... chatted with him in text the other day letting him know new beans arrived safely....

Along with a lapel pin... so cool...  I was telling him how much I liked the structure of his Durban Fire Cookies and he
thought this cross would be just what I'm looking for.  Sending 5 to my breeding partner ZeroZero so he can make beans as I think this will be a keeper strain he can run every season....  so far his gear is amazing.... Thanks Reginald... hahahaha... inside joke.


----------



## Carty (Jul 28, 2021)

Just when you think things couldn't get any better,  the guy who sent you your very first Auto's years ago offers up a gift of strains.
And  special note:  2 strains I created with the Sour60 Auto are my Gabagoo and Miss Piggy..  last MP was grown outdoors in Mass got to 2 stories tall and had to be trimmed before neighbors could see it driving by his front yard.. almost 15lbs, lost 3 to rain and bottom branches breaking off into mud last night.. was pissed..  Kushy now has my last seed to play with.. lol.  Gabagoo still being grown in Colorado by Argo's Gardens..

The coolest part is the Oger connection as my Oger also originates with Oregon Kid...  Thanks so much bro and do my best to do ya proud here soon...

These are all pretty fresh stock being harvested in 2020.. and a nice grip of each, super generous.. Kudos brother..
Snow Leapard
Rez's ECSD x Oregon Kids Oger   (OMG)
91 Dragon x ECSD x Oger...  Same cuts as above I'm sure...
C99 by Joey Weed seeds... pure or pollen crossed to ECSD/Oger
CRED aka Columbian Red x UK Cheese


----------



## Carty (Jul 28, 2021)

30 Day rotation starting...

Tired of running out of smoke, we've decided to try rotating 2-3 plants every 30 days so something is always coming down monthly..  see if this works or not,  what I do like is having a full month to veg and stop rushing them.. start
topping them all and supercropping..   first up to start this rotation behind the flowering plants...

Starfighter x Vietnamese Black feminized..




Time to up pot these girls..












As you can see I'm a little behind on my feeding... take care of that tomorrow..


----------



## Carty (Jul 28, 2021)

just a peek at the girls in flower


----------



## Carty (Aug 17, 2021)

Cartman now sponsored by Oldsogcoc. Cabinet of Curiosity 
Very happy to grow for him and 
Working on a discount code for my friends ok.. 
Up next,  his Dirty Maria.


----------



## Carty (Aug 17, 2021)

Just finished his Glazed Dosidos 










Drying now is the Durban Fire Cookies
..


----------



## Carty (Aug 17, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> My 2 Vietnam Black ladies.Pictures were taken 5 days ago. View attachment 275813
> View attachment 275814


The Starfighter x Vietnamese Black is amazing.  Cloned her 4x over, already rooting
These are for sure Indica dom.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Very Nice Enjoy the smoke


----------



## Carty (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Very Nice Enjoy the smoke



Thanks bro....  I'm really liking the workings of Worcestershire_farms   aka:  Diggy Soze.   We are now doing an
Auto Flowering project together and making feminized seeds.. a 1st for me using chemicals, looking forward to
learning something and working with Diggy...
















I have 2 cuts going of her and they look great..well now they do after being up potted into 3gal felt pots
and fed some nitrogen and other goodies.. started them on the new food line, lets see how they do..


----------



## Carty (Sep 14, 2021)

My Oger is running next to her.. proud to say she has a following in Kentucky with everyone swearing it's the best
weed they've ever smoked...  coming from Oregon Kids creation of which I'm now growing ECSD by Rez, his older cut crossed to Oregon Kids oger.. shows much more Sativa in the plants BigSur had  going and he's the seed donor so..








Clones just up potted and fed... when I see my cuttings begin to show N deficiency, I know they are rooting..





2 Oger cuts rooting, now rooted..  4 Gorilla Glue now rooted and all in 1gal pots under lights... sent off one
rooted cut to ZeroZero and 2 GG to Boo..  spreading the love..



.. 

Plant had just shown sex,  turned it into 7 nice cuts with one big top cutting.. sent to same peeps above.
and rooting these a few days now using Dip n Grow.. no humidity dome just like the others... if it needs a
dome I usually don't keep it.. only wanting plants with vigor.. so far only found 1.. these all rooted up just
going directly into Strawberry Fields soil by FoxFarm, water and Rootzone..


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 14, 2021)

yeah Mang , she’s about a looker......dank weed to smoke too

feel free to flip them at a foot or two feet tall cause she likes to stretch

let her go until those buds get rock hard and they do get hard , some of the most solid flowers I ever grew , makes for a good profitable yield too , 3-5 lbs a plant outdoors

i found some heavy sativa expression in those ecsd x Ogers seeds this year and she is seeded this year and next years selection should be outstanding

a really good cross to breed with too


14 footers for those who wonder how tall are those girls



GANJA on Brother a Carty!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2021)

Looking great brother as usual.


----------



## Carty (Sep 17, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah Mang , she’s about a looker......dank weed to smoke too
> 
> feel free to flip them at a foot or two feet tall cause she likes to stretch
> 
> ...





bigsur51 said:


> yeah Mang , she’s about a looker......dank weed to smoke too
> 
> feel free to flip them at a foot or two feet tall cause she likes to stretch
> 
> ...


What a big plant BIGsur.... hehe.   looks more like 8 to 10lbs to me.. dayum.  you can really see the Sativa influence in the leaf structure... at least 60/40.  gotta be good daytime smoke..  send me a Zip and I'll let ya know... hehe.
I passed out a few cuts of her to 2 peeps.. she roots up without a dome but would do better with one..
Appreciate the love,  but most likely we will blow these up next season outdoors in Az where we can get them
almost this size...  got some other stuff going on, just wait...




WeedHopper said:


> Looking great brother as usual.



Thanks, I sure appreciate the nice comments...  and, I must compliment your growing Sir... especially your win of Bud of the Month in May..  Did you know I created the Gabagoo strain about 5yrs ago..  she's one sticky plant, my wife named it..  Pass the Gabagoo, from Soprano's... it has a big following in Northern Colorado as my buddy has been growing her for years now... Argo's Garden..  he's thinking of making seeds for me taking her to F3..  

What you think of her...  ?


----------



## Carty (Sep 17, 2021)

And hey,  lets do an update on things... 

The Flowering room,  consists of just 3  girls atm.  One of my Oger girls,  a Starfighter x Vietnamese Black and 2 cuts
of it in one pot...

Starfighter  on the right,  my Oger on left..  both around day #45 or so....  had a light issue I missed for about a
week or so, dang timers..  






Starfighter  x   Vietnamese Black  Indica pheno








My Oger cut... she is now known is Ky as the Best weed they've ever had.. pretty cool.  and I can tell ya, at 50 days
she is amazing.. at 65 she is incredible..






2 Starfighter  x  Vietnamese Black... super ez to root these cuttings..


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2021)

Carty said:


> What a big plant BIGsur.... hehe.   looks more like 8 to 10lbs to me.. dayum.  you can really see the Sativa influence in the leaf structure... at least 60/40.  gotta be good daytime smoke..  send me a Zip and I'll let ya know... hehe.
> I passed out a few cuts of her to 2 peeps.. she roots up without a dome but would do better with one..
> Appreciate the love,  but most likely we will blow these up next season outdoors in Az where we can get them
> almost this size...  got some other stuff going on, just wait...
> ...


That Gabagoo was some great smoke and was fun to grow bro. You did a great job on that strain. I still have some beans.


----------



## Carty (Sep 18, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> That Gabagoo was some great smoke and was fun to grow bro. You did a great job on that strain. I still have some beans.


    Oh brother, that makes you the man..  IS  there  anyway you would try to make some F3 seed stock... Argo said he has some left, sent a bunch..  said it's so loved in his area he has to.. lol.   Be nice to have back up eh?  if not, dat's cool..  but I can show ya how to make just a few beans and not seed your entire crop by pollen dropping during preflower only ok.... lmk

    I'd like to thank my brother Argo for hooking me up with a new food line....  a starter kit by Mills.. a dutch co.






Carty now sponsored by Weedseedsexpress on this site..  Thanks so much and stay tuned for their 1st
strain...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2021)

Brother as soon as I Can grow again I'd be more then glad too.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 18, 2021)

Yoy have the most beautiful plants , and dang you keep them moving in and out .  Great job at doing what yoy do


----------



## Bubba (Sep 18, 2021)

Carty said:


> Oh brother, that makes you the man..  IS  there  anyway you would try to make some F3 seed stock... Argo said he has some left, sent a bunch..  said it's so loved in his area he has to.. lol.   Be nice to have back up eh?  if not, dat's cool..  but I can show ya how to make just a few beans and not seed your entire crop by pollen dropping during preflower only ok.... lmk
> 
> I'd like to thank my brother Argo for hooking me up with a new food line....  a starter kit by Mills.. a dutch co.
> 
> ...


Standing by...
Bubba


----------



## Carty (Sep 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Brother as soon as I Can grow again I'd be more then glad too.


No worries brother, always have back up plans..  I believe Yooper and Argo are going to try to make beans of Gabagoo, Argo has a following of it in his area and still has beans..  



Andrew said:


> Yoy have the most beautiful plants , and dang you keep them moving in and out .  Great job at doing what yoy do


Why thank you very much...  Organics may not grow the largest of plants, and a big reason I'm excited about trying the Mills foods, but seem to have less hassles with the plants running organics.. plus it taste better then most ..
Salt foods push the plants harder, but to me really affect the terps..  really appreciate the pop in and especially you taking the time to comment... cheers bro




Bubba said:


> Standing by...
> Bubba


Bubba,  sounds like a bro I'd get along great with...  thanks for pulling up my friend,  I hope you enjoy my works...





Oger starting to finish




2 Starfighter x Vietnamese Black clones in 3gal felt pot




Oger and 2 Gorilla Glue clones....


----------



## Carty (Oct 1, 2021)

The flower tent looked a wee bit different this morning after yesterdays mass evac from the veg tent... hehe






The Oger grows smaller golf ball sized buds when flipped early...  veg'd for 2mos she grows 3ft spears...
very versatile plant for sure... one of the clones is Oger, other 2 are GG.   2 Black Kashmir front right, back right are the 2 D'Grape Fire...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Carty (Oct 6, 2021)

Well damnit..... these timers screwed me again.. and now I know why the golf ball sized buds.... when a plant gets seeded it stops bud production and the Starfighter x VB was light stressed into self pollinating and seeded both
plants retarding their growth.  Turns out the one light was staying on when I thought it was off.... my fault as I believe I bumped the timer.   Now I check it every night,  yeah, now I check it.. doh.   So of course I screwed up my harvest 
and kinda looking forward to getting back into Auto's....  18/6 start to finish if ya want.


----------



## Carty (Oct 6, 2021)

With timer issues behind me and new starts ahead of me, no slowing down now.... time for some LST.   

Here they are few days ago on the 2nd..





5 clones here,  2 in left corner in one pot...  Starfighter x VB..   











Oger




Gorilla Glue


----------



## Carty (Oct 6, 2021)

Now for some of Oldsogs gear.....    D'Grape Fire.   4 plants in total,  2 singles and a double..

this double potted setup in a 3gal felt pot just had some LST work done on her...  




single potted into 3gal felt pot after ripping her sister out and putting her into her own pot....




The sister I pulled straight up and out ripping the roots... now doing just fine in veg..


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2021)

You are a busy guy Carty....I am busy but you are obsessed


----------



## Carty (Oct 7, 2021)

Funny thing is..  I really don't have that many p lants... just all spread out.. 4 here, 3 clones here, others there.... but atm only 9 plants and 7 in flower... can you see I'm tired of small harvests...  soon it will be mostly autos again... hehe


----------



## ness (Oct 7, 2021)

Carty said:


> And hey,  lets do an update on things...
> 
> The Flowering room,  consists of just 3  girls atm.  One of my Oger girls,  a Starfighter x Vietnamese Black and 2 cuts
> of it in one pot...
> ...



Morning Carty, how are you doing?  Grow is looking great, Are those Auto's?  I'm growing me some Auto's, light system isn't to good.  I'm working on that.  Have a peaceful day.   See, ya, later.


----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)

hey buddy hope you and ladybug are doing well. sorry to hear about the light problem. i got some expert gorilla going with about two weeks left. you know you take a chance with the gorilla line. found a couple nanners on one, said the heck with it gonna let em go the two weeks and chop.


----------



## Carty (Oct 11, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Morning Carty, how are you doing?  Grow is looking great, Are those Auto's?  I'm growing me some Auto's, light system isn't to good.  I'm working on that.  Have a peaceful day.   See, ya, later.



Thanks for stopping bye... doing great.   None of these are auto's,  just now getting back into them,  myself I love
Auto Flowering and I'm here to prove nice grows and potent plants can be had with them... hehe.
I've been thru the light wringer so to speak...  the light I recommend is the Spider Farmer SF1000 for those on a budget... if that is to costly as price has gone up, then I  picked up a pair of 40w LED strip lights for less then $50.. 
you'll see them in my tent in my Auto post I'll be creating soon ok... 



giggy said:


> hey buddy hope you and ladybug are doing well. sorry to hear about the light problem. i got some expert gorilla going with about two weeks left. you know you take a chance with the gorilla line. found a couple nanners on one, said the heck with it gonna let em go the two weeks and chop.



Hey hey my brother,  thanks for asking..  Ladybug is doing great, recovered from her neck surgery and is doing great.  next we'll see if the same Dr can fix her back  another Dr screwed up... MRI shows more damage he failed to fix and why she is still in pain... but, she's strong and manages to take care of  us  both...
Nanners with 2wks to go isn't so bad,  mine must of happened early for seeds to be viable and dark... it makes the plant almost stop the production of buds and why my Oger stunted so badly.... ugh.

Glad I'll be working some new strains here over the next few grows.... a few already in this mix...




Luckily this Gorilla Glue has no issues and grows real nice.. sent her to my buddy in Hawaii  and he says it's
very good GG but not GG#4...   clones real ez and real nice buds...  




Anyone remember my LBL  'Lemon Tree Pheno'  ??   about 4 or 5yrs ago I grew out a pack of LBL sent to me
directly from Loran, thanks brother... Out of them I found a lanky lady who fills in in her own sweet time and,
smells like LEMONS..  I hand pollenated her to make some beans...  I have 4 left... doh.
She is dead center in this shot at my partners house,  Atilla the Bud.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 11, 2021)

Have grown real potent autos along with my photo period plants. No problem.


----------



## Carty (Oct 11, 2021)

Right...?   I grew them for almost 5yrs and loved them.. ran out of seeds and had over 150 strains of photo periods...
gave a bunch away down to like 50 strains... started growing them out.  weird thing is, right when the wife and I started thinking about autos again, 2 offers pop up to grow them...  hehe.   so I do have a thread now in that section


----------



## ness (Oct 11, 2021)

Carty said:


> Thanks for stopping bye... doing great.   None of these are auto's,  just now getting back into them,  myself I love
> Auto Flowering and I'm here to prove nice grows and potent plants can be had with them... hehe.
> I've been thru the light wringer so to speak...  the light I recommend is the Spider Farmer SF1000 for those on a budget... if that is to costly as price has gone up, then I  picked up a pair of 40w LED strip lights for less then $50..
> you'll see them in my tent in my Auto post I'll be creating soon ok...
> ...



Thank you Carty, nice to see your grow.  Looking great. ☺


----------



## Carty (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi everyone.... been a few so thought I'd do an update...

ok, I do have an Auto Flower thread going, so please, go take a look... here's a little peeksy
And, if a strain named Kermit's Finger doesn't get your attention, what does eh?  





my own auto creation from over 5yrs back out growing them all... but she is not feminized....

Onto the photo period tent.... man are these things taking their sweet time converting to flower.... ***












The clones are doing better... shots of them soon.... peace


----------



## boo (Oct 21, 2021)

looks great carty, good luck with the girls...


----------



## Carty (Nov 7, 2021)

Just in case anyone is missing my Auto Flowering thread..  here is what you might see over there... hehe

Gorilla Light tent with taller ceiling of 6'7"  x 2 x 2.5 base...  














Cool Grow tent will be the start tent first 30 days, then move to 2nd tent, bigger light etc etc.






Gelato Auto by Weedseedsexpress  ... and yes, I had 4 of the 5 planted.  no issues other then Mongo being to
quick, wife being a bit careless... never set baby plants on floor, even for a second... Mongo likes plants... hahaha
so here are the 3 left looking just great




Gomer's Su Prise





2 more Upzalberry testers


----------



## Carty (Nov 7, 2021)

The Zkittlez have both shown sex at wk 3... perfect for an auto IMHO...  Kermit's Finger has yet to show under 18/6
and hoping she is an auto... if not off to Atilla's place to flower out and get a portion of her down the road... he is
good now about dropping off samples every 2wks of all the gear I give him..   works out great for both of us..


----------



## Carty (Nov 7, 2021)

What would you do?

Ok.. last grow of photo periods I had a timer issue that was leaving a light on an extra 2hrs or more..  out of the 2
flowering plants,  one was unaffected (My Oger Ghost cut plant)  and one did not like it one bit,  Starfighter x Vietnamese Black..   Now, we all know not to mess with a plant that hermie's on you and the S x VB  I have no issues
walking away from them seeds, plenty of them.....

However,  the Oger is not avail in seed form,  and,  with only getting 12 of them I'm feeling that this is to good to
just walk away from and maybe,  just maybe,  deserve testing....  what you says..

Oh,  the best part, almost forgot....  the size of the beans  compared to others..


----------



## Carty (Nov 9, 2021)

After doing this for almost 20yrs now,  I've slung my fair share of pollen..  I say this because in no way am I a breeder..
Breeders choose from hundreds of plants and takes years to isolate the plant type they prefer to sell..  me, I hope to get lucky from time to time.. and have a little..

This time however I am hoping for something very special.  You know how you wait forever hoping to find/create something you can be proud of, put your name to it... be the find on purpose or accident.. this one was on accident.

But it changes nothing for me really.. I don't mind taking a few risks in hopes  of finding that special girl nobody else has....

So,  I'm going to take these 12 big fat seeds harvested off my last Oger clone and test the crap out of them in hopes of creating............ drum roll please................  The B.O.M.   (The Black Oger of Manidoog)  A Pueblo God

The BOM -  Carty's Oger cut of Oregon Kid fame  x  Starfighter / Vietnamese Black.


----------



## Carty (Nov 9, 2021)

So.... 2 seeds have been dropped down as testers to see what becomes of them, but hey, gotta start somewhere.

I'll veg grow these for about 2wks or more,  then take them over to my bro Atilla's place to flower out under his 
2000w of LED lighting.

I've never had bigger hopes or expectations of any strain I've ever played with..  the beans are the largest I've ever
seen before..  this should be a fun journey.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2021)

Love those pots bro. Where can i find them?


----------



## Carty (Nov 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Love those pots bro. Where can i find them?



Hey brother... morning.   I LOVE these pots..  worth every penny.   Local hydro store has an el cheapo version of them for good price.. 5/1.5gal for like $18.   but I really love the 2gal version that is a little taller..

You want to change your growing forever and amaze even yourself....  try this.

4 -  .3 gal or 1L air pots $18..    Starter pots first 2wks
4 -   2.2 gal maXX yield air pots   sold as 3gal pots.. ha..  $39   (aMazon)

But, it's a one time investment if you take care to not let them get brittle... after  usage you just unroll them, 
knock off the dirt.  I then soak mine in the tub with a very light bleach solution.. let them soak for a day.
then, when the wife isn't home...  you rinse them off and run them thru the dishwasher...  walla, ready to use
again...

Transplanting with these is the easiest pot EVER..   simply unscrew the plastic screws holding the wrapped pot
together and unwrap it slowly...  I like to water night before so soil is kinda setup but not wet wet... dry it tends
to crumble as you lift it..   as you lift the plant be sure to push the bottom piece off as you lift it into it's new home.

ez pz..


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2021)

Ill have to look for them when i get ready to start growing again.


----------



## Carty (Nov 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Ill have to look for them when i get ready to start growing again.



Hey bro.... one thing I've found is..   for the $$ you can get same results using Felt Pots.... both are designed to do Air Trimming of the roots as they reach the pots edge to prevent root binding.. but the felt pots are much cheaper..

If I could do it perfect, this is what I'd do and someday will...

Start all seeds in RR plugs until birth.. 
Insert into the 1.5gal oxy pots for (Autos 1st 3wks)  (photos until you flip to flower)

The awesome part is how easy it is to transplant FROM the oxy pots... most stress free up potting I've ever seen

Up Pot the final time into the 3gal felt pots...


----------



## Carty (Nov 15, 2021)

The B.O.M.  tester is born....

The Black Oger of Manidoog


----------



## Carty (Nov 15, 2021)

Just a little update on things... these are mostly Auto's...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

I see you


----------



## Carty (Dec 13, 2021)

Just to keep things updated in my main thread....  still growing Auto Flowers and loving it...  my new small lights are
so impressive for the $$ I spent on them..  2 @ 40w each x 2ft strip led light by HLUX for $38.   The Zon  rocks..

Check out the growth of these at just under 3wks old...





My Blue Himilaya f2 from 2012 is looking great and 3 for 3 I think on females... one more to sex in a week.. 
I remove the upper set of fan leaf so it exposes all the growing branches and promote better upward growth.





Here is the other tent... they are at 45 and 55 days, a bit mixed.. but looking pretty good..


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 14, 2021)

I’ll bet that you use cal-mag

do I win a prize?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 14, 2021)

The last tent photo looks like you are sponsored by a Race Team LOL
Looking good


----------



## giggy (Jan 9, 2022)

good to see your still kick'n a$$. i think i have fell in a low, and can't seem to get it right. everything right now is tiny, so i got to make changes again. may be the soil i changed to. i got to dig your addy out so i can send your package. if i can't find it i will text you.


----------



## Carty (Jan 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I’ll bet that you use cal-mag
> 
> do I win a prize?



Yup,  and it was because of one of your comments.  the Mills Foods are supposed to be a full regiment of everything your plant needs,  except  calmag.  I picked up some Calmag + FE  (Iron).  by Envy .  I'm also adding on this next grow Miko Mykro to increase root production and nutrient uptake.



ROSTERMAN said:


> The last tent photo looks like you are sponsored by a Race Team LOL
> Looking good



Your the first one to get it too.... LOL.   vroom vroom biotches..



giggy said:


> good to see your still kick'n a$$. i think i have fell in a low, and can't seem to get it right. everything right now is tiny, so i got to make changes again. may be the soil i changed to. i got to dig your addy out so i can send your package. if i can't find it i will text you.



brother,  I'd be happy to help you get things switched around..  call me and we'll talk, see what we can do to make it easier on you and be successful.  I"m not the greatest grower but do ok..


----------



## Carty (Jan 24, 2022)

The photo periods are all being grown over at my bro Atilla the Buds place under 2000w of LED's..

Stopped by yesterday to drop off a flowering photo period for him to blow up and he loaded me up with samples.. knew I should of shown up with baggies and a marker so to label everythng and keep it seperate.. otherwise I get it all in a tupperware dish and it looks like this..  LMAO

Top middle is my Miss Piggy,  on the right is D'Grape Fire, left is mostly GG #4.  and 3 others to make about 2oz












Miss PIggy..  created her years ago, want her back and here's why


----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2022)

I hear you brother. I had made changes that went the wrong way so I'm going back. Thought I would make is easier but it didn't. I haven't forgotten you, I have been busy. Will get that out to you here soon.


----------



## Carty (Jan 25, 2022)

giggy said:


> I hear you brother. I had made changes that went the wrong way so I'm going back. Thought I would make is easier but it didn't. I haven't forgotten you, I have been busy. Will get that out to you here soon.



Yeah..  I've learned I think that with a small setup and running photo periods your truly better off running clones..
seeds leave to much room for error & loss, hermies, etc...

And no worries..  I gifted away almost all my seeds over the past year, and seems like whenever I do that it comes back on my 10 fold..  then I share it all again.  I used to sit in thouasands of seeds and thought,  *** ,  these are doing nobody any good sitting in a fridge..  

Arrivals started with the 300 Super Skunk F5 seeds from Diggy Soze up in Mass..

Today




thanks Airbone my desert brother...  next run at the bigger house


----------



## Carty (Jan 25, 2022)

Hey Giggy... do you still talk to Gardentroll and them..  he has my Miss Piggy in original form and my Gabagoo..  was thinking of dropping him a letter as I have the addy to the Vault still..  would love to get my Autos back, at least a few
of each.. All I'd need then is my Blue Vangoo I made using Stitch's Kush Van Stitch.. one wicked Auto strain


----------



## giggy (Jan 25, 2022)

Yes I still talk to them. The site has changed so the address you have may not be good. When I get a chance I'll check to see if they are still there. If they are I'll fetch you some.


----------



## giggy (Jan 25, 2022)

Big house? You moving?


----------



## giggy (Jan 25, 2022)

I went and checked your list.
Gabagoo #2 auto 38
Gabagoo #4 auto 45
Celtics stone 60
Blue Vangoo f2 19
Mango diesel 35
Emerald bay pumps 30
Tutenkharm king tut 30
Chocolate trip 20
Ww x ak47 60
Ww x skunk #1 40
Monster cookies 30
A. Gold f3 40
Moroccan for 10
Luix lavender x ak47 5
Blue dream 3
Lui x c99 6
Mendo pumps x ecsd 30
Lbl f2 70


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2022)

Nice list brother.


----------



## Carty (Jan 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice list brother.



And those are all seed stock donations I made to a site..  be nice to get just a few back, which was the whole idea.

Hey Giggy, shoot me the new addy on the site..  I'll talk to them but thanks brother..  here is what I"d love back..
and of course, not all of them but just a grip of each 10.

Gabagoo #2 & #4
Blue Vangoo
LBL F2  (Lemon Tree pheno I believe)

Tell GT I'd be glad to cover freight if need be and you have my addy, feel free to give it to GT as I trust him fully..

Bro, to get them Autos back would just tickle me to death.  Especially the BV..  

You should grab some of the Celtic Stone when you can, great smoke and no longer available anywhere..

thanks man


----------



## Carty (Jan 27, 2022)

Thanks for your help  Evil Giggy.... hahaha.

The Auto Blueberry plants started to pop up 24hrs after planting..  3 of 5 are up and the other 2 are knuckling..

After my last fiasco I decided I need to follow a feeding chart,  so I say down and made one using Mills Foods feed
chart for "Light" feeding as autos just don't require as much food.
But I also discovered in last grow that Mills foods needs calmag added..

Here is my new chart..


----------



## Carty (Jan 29, 2022)

I really owe you one Giggy..   been chatting with Gardentroll off n on all day.  Forget he's as banged up as I am.. the
cool part is he missed me as much as I missed him.  Invited me to the site and, is sending me not just some of my
autos back,  but all 108.  The coolest part is he actually has some of my Blue Vangoo,  the strain I used Kush Van Stitch in from breeder Stitch and she is unreal.  very excited about this, you have no idea.  Not always easy for people like me to come up with extra $$ for seed purchases and why I usually flung some pollen.

Hopefully up next, some of my gear.   woot woot.
Gabagoo #2 auto 38
Gabagoo #4 auto 45 
Blue Vangoo f2 19


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2022)

That Gabagoo was some good smoke brother and I loved growing it. Hope you get a lot of beans because I would love a few more of those to grow if possible.


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

I better get my grow squared away.  Giggy is coming for a visit....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2022)

Hope y'all a great time brothers.


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hope y'all a great time brothers.


Always good to actually talk face to face with someone yo have been typing to for years.


----------



## Carty (Jan 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That Gabagoo was some good smoke brother and I loved growing it. Hope you get a lot of beans because I would love a few more of those to grow if possible.



Good news man.  Just got email and yes, GT is returning ALL my autos back to me.  I'll have a few 12pks to share.  Plus I intend on getting back into breeding autos.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2022)

Awesome. Your the Auto guru brother.


----------



## Carty (Jan 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Awesome. Your the Auto guru brother.



I wish... lol   Although I am doing my best to make a come back.  Never should of strayed from the Auto Flower, she
is my calling..  getting these beans returned to me has relit my fire to brother.  besides the Gabagoo I'm getting my
Blue Vangoo back.  It has Kush Van Stitch in it by breeder Stitch and is incredible.  nice size to her to.

Send you a 12pk of Gabagoo #4 and 6 Blue Vangoo ok.  need to make more BV soon as I can.  

The Blueberry I got from Alaskagrown pulls in 4oz being grown outside up there..  if I can average half of that each
plant indoors I'd be happy..  

I tell ya what WH.  these plants look amazing for just 9 days and I found out the Haze in the mix is Neville's Haze..



pute said:


> Always good to actually talk face to face with someone yo have been typing to for years.



Have a great visit... known him a long time and never met either.. lol


----------



## Carty (Feb 2, 2022)

Gotta love the love from a friend.. especially when he is the Absolute BEST grower you know.  I call him The Mad Scientist because this brother tests it all like a chemist.  Slow dries for 3wks, if plant allows it to go that long.... then,
it's into jars until the nose says it's ready to partake, this is where the boss steps in.. yup, his wife.  this usually intails
a 4mos cure in jars until she says it is ready to consume.

The love of a slow dry is incomparable to all others.  I've seen growers spend 4mos vegging monster plants, create some beautiful buds on camera.. only to fast dry it with dehumidifiers and fans blowing hard on the plants..  for 
some reason for them it's all about rushing it at this point.  Slow dry for me takes about 2wks, and that's hanging 
it in spare bathroom as a full plant with small fan oscillating air ..  

Grown by digger...   this is the 1st plant I've wanted to call the guy up and beg for cuttings of..

*Grape Creme Cake*















Never heard of this beauty...*  Gary Payton ?*  but wow, talk about a stink.  Uplifting find a project weed.











Wife's favorite from digger was his Santa Cruz " Blue Dream "


----------



## giggy (Feb 20, 2022)

nice buds bro. i'm in early flower and looking forward to the finish cause my stock is gone due to a couple bad grows. i seem to be back on track for now. i need to pop some more beans so i can get it in order again. i got a package here for you that's got to go out. bet you thought i forgot you, no but things got a little wild around here. i'll see if i can get it out this week.


----------



## Carty (Feb 21, 2022)

Nah bro.  I knew you'd eventually get to it.  Been busy myself getting a new grow started with a new line of Autos by Berzerk Seeds

Finally got them into dirt and in tent.

And a really weird thing, been dreaming of better lighting lately and Mars Hydro comes to my rescue.  Things are changing fast
and getting better by the day


----------



## Carty (Feb 26, 2022)

Sent out a bunch of seeds to friends, so if you were on the list watch your mail in a few days as they left here an
hour ago..  14 sent out across the nation and then some.
Be growing a bunch myself indoor and out.

The Autos are doing great... real happy with the gifts from Alaskagrown....


----------



## Carty (Feb 28, 2022)

Big girl at right front is the Blueberry Auto.  What a diff color green huh?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2022)

Thats a nice-looking Auto Carty. Great job my friend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

Carty said:


> Big girl at right front is the Blueberry Auto.  What a diff color green huh?


Prob a Male LOL  I hope not


----------



## Carty (Feb 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats a nice-looking Auto Carty. Great job my friend.


All autos.. others are the Gambian f7 x Neville's Haze f3 Auto's.   Much darker green.
The BB is much bigger


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 28, 2022)

Carty said:


> Big girl at right front is the Blueberry Auto.  What a diff color green huh?



I love those lime green pheno strandivars when they show up


----------



## Carty (Mar 1, 2022)

Bro.... look what she's done in 8 days..









She's a big girl... and hopefully is seeded by the Gambian F7 x Neville's Haze F3 I'm running.  saved the male
and tried to hand paint this girl, we'll see.  
Look at them big fan leaf's too... really gonna have to FIM cut her to slow down upward growth and get her
to start filling out better..  about a month old here and looks to be slow flowering compared to the other cross


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2022)

brother. Good. So far I'm on track for a decent grow, I hope I keep it that way too.


----------



## Carty (Mar 5, 2022)

giggy said:


> brother. Good. So far I'm on track for a decent grow, I hope I keep it that way too.



Right on bro...  I got more seeds, Autos too... so if I can ever help ya out bro just hit me up...  appreciate the cookies 
man... hehe.


----------



## Carty (Mar 5, 2022)

Anyone remember my Oger Ghost cut I grew out...  seeds were from Barefrog who traced them back to Oregon Kid
himself.  
Grew her out a few times then gifted her to a talented newbie up in KY who is simply killing it with her, I ever need
her back he sends me cuts.  which he has and while growing her out hit her with Starfighter x Vietnamese Black and made just 10 seeds calling it Black Oger.. 

Meet the new Mom of Black Oger


----------



## ness (Mar 5, 2022)

Carty said:


> Anyone remember my Oger Ghost cut I grew out...  seeds were from Barefrog who traced them back to Oregon Kid
> himself.
> Grew her out a few times then gifted her to a talented newbie up in KY who is simply killing it with her, I ever need
> her back he sends me cuts.  which he has and while growing her out hit her with Starfighter x Vietnamese Black and made just 10 seeds calling it Black Oger..
> ...



Looking yummy Carty.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

I'll be right over for testing.

Wow. I just noticed the background. It's like your in my kitchen. Except I painted the cabinets white. They use too look just like that.


----------



## Carty (Apr 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'll be right over for testing.
> 
> Wow. I just noticed the background. It's like your in my kitchen. Except I painted the cabinets white. They use too look just like that.



Um... not my kitchen.  That's my partner Atilla's house..  nice to have someone local to share all my excess seeds with.  He enjoys getting all the variety of tastes and gives me smoke whenever I need it.  just laid 2 zips on me from gear we share..   

Anyone remember my Oger..  she was accidentally hit by Starfighter x Vietnamese Black, an unreal cross in it's own right.  But, by mixing the 2 and calling it Black Oger of Manidoog.  She performs like her name says..  a beast.








Her branches fill up all the way, this is a mom he flipped after taking a bunch of cuttings off of her.
The smoke is so excellent..  the Oger (Ghost Cut via Wesos, then Barefrog) was awesome in her own accord..

Up next.  I gave a bunch of these seeds out, so if you have them, grow them because this is just a dang beautiful plant, was not a mom, she just gets that big.  buds are hard as a rock and have a ways to go yet.  I see stacking in her near future..  good portion of her filled in base is not shown here too...  







I gifted these seeds to Atilla over 8yrs ago he said.   lol   McFlurry








Sorry, lights were on so not all photos could be repaired by my cheap free program.. lol


----------



## Carty (Apr 20, 2022)

A while back I was sent some Oaxacan pollen, shared it and his did not take.   So, I hit a Purple Punch with it and wound up with less then 10 seeds.  this is one of the females Atilla found in seeds I shared to him..  look at the Sativa
in her..  she's gonna be long flowering girl..

Purple Punch female x Oaxacan Pollen from the highlands




on her left is the Super Skunk F5 from Diggy Soze

Blue Angel by Goat & Monkey Seeds... brought these over to Atilla's a week ago. 1 of 5





Ultimate OG by Goat & Monkey


----------



## ness (Apr 20, 2022)

Beautiful Cartman your plants are coming along nicely.  Catch you later.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 20, 2022)

Dumb question... Are all of those Autos?  (Coffee and Pinch Hitter both fired up this AM, Sorry Carty) Still.. Man, Wow.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'll be right over for testing.
> 
> Wow. I just noticed the background. It's like your in my kitchen. Except I painted the cabinets white. They use too look just like that.


Same here!


----------



## Carty (Apr 21, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Dumb question... Are all of those Autos?  (Coffee and Pinch Hitter both fired up this AM, Sorry Carty) Still.. Man, Wow.



Actually only a few autos are tucked in there.. no, this is my partners house..  I gift him a bunch of seeds, for years now, and he grows them out.  Past year we've come together and we both benefit, plus he's a great friend of 15yrs..
Atilla the Bud is his handle.  these are all at his house,  some I"ve taken over to him, most he's started from seeds or cloning what we love..



Bubba said:


> Same here!



Come on over guys...  we'll get blazed up and head down to the pool for a swim... have a nice billiard room nobody uses.. sweet gig living in a 55+ park at 58.  we're the young couple here.. hahaha.

we got some 
Kush




Gorilla Glue








Ultimate OG by Goat & Monkey Seeds...  Hells Angels OG x


----------



## Carty (Apr 21, 2022)

I have a separate thread for my Autos... but here is a peek of the ones I screwed up and are recovering...  my new light was a bit to close and cranked up to high and kind of washed them out a bit..  flush n feed and slowly color is coming back into them..

Kitchen time, inspect plants, feed them all and clean the room...






Berserker Auto














Gambian F7 Auto


----------



## Carty (May 2, 2022)

The Berserker Auto is getting so close.. thinking next Saturday she'll get the chop..  
















Next up, more Berserker Autos just up potted into 2gal felt pots..  the Blue Vangoo was a male.. culled him.


----------



## Carty (May 11, 2022)

Since these autos above are being covered on 2 other threads here, I'll reserve this for photos growing both here, but mostly at my partner Atilla's place .. 
I gave out a bunch of these Super Skunk f5 seeds.. grow them. 




Comes down Friday night


----------



## Carty (May 11, 2022)

My Agoo Auto 





Mcflurry on left, SS f5 on right


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2022)

Carty said:


> My Agoo Auto
> View attachment 296547
> 
> 
> ...




you are gonna killl someone if those bats fall over!


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2022)

Carty said:


> Since these autos above are being covered on 2 other threads here, I'll reserve this for photos growing both here, but mostly at my partner Atilla's place ..
> I gave out a bunch of these Super Skunk f5 seeds.. grow them.
> View attachment 296546
> 
> Comes down Friday night




boy oh boy , I’d like to see that sumbitch grow outdoors!……3-5 pounder I bet!


----------



## Carty (Jun 9, 2022)

The McFlurry ended awesome.. super tight buds and the plant was so heavy holding it out after cutting it down..
produced about a QP ..  the Super Skunk was a different story.  buds never tightened up and it ended a fluffy bud POS in the end... very heady and IMHO disappointing as heck.  If it don't smell like skunk it ain't skunk...  eh?

be heading over to Atilla's tomorrow maybe and I"ll try to get some updated shots on the photo periods...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Looking good as always bro.


----------



## Carty (Jun 30, 2022)

Berserker's Dark Jedi  x  Grape Dosi Breath is just over 60 days in and getting colorful.. the bud tips are turning almost black.. she's gonna pull in probably 3oz..


----------



## Carty (Jun 30, 2022)

more to follow, having upload issues atm..

Just started 8 Trizzler Autos feminized that I'll be leaving in 1gal pots and lollipopping them.. SOG style..

I dropped them in water over night, all sank...  dropped them directly into soil and in 2 days all popped up.
very fresh seeds for sure..  stay tuned..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------

